# Clickpedale - Ja oder Nein?



## Dittie (5. März 2009)

Hi, mein Name ist Lukas, ich bin 15.
Ich fahre jetzt seit einigen Jahren hobbymäßig aber sportlich Fahrrad. Bis jetzt fahre ich mein CUBE LTD COMP mit normalen Bärentatzen, wollte aber eigentlich jetzt auf Clickpedale umsteigen, weil man ja von vielen Vorteilen hört.
Lohnt sich das wirklich?
Und ist die Umgewöhnung sehr schwer?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein par gute Schuhe und Pedale empfehlen? (bitte nicht so sehr teuer )
Also ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen und warte auf eure Antworten 
Grüße


----------



## polo (5. März 2009)

ad 1. ja, lohnt sich
ad 2. 2x seitlich umkippen, dann paÃt's
ad 3. pedale z.b. shimano m 520 (20â¬); schuhe hÃ¤ngt davon ab, was du so fÃ¤hrst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (5. März 2009)

- Kann ich bestätigen. Lohnt sich wirklich! Fahrgefühl ist ein ganz anderes. - Wenn du gleich die XT-Clickies (ca. 40 online bspw. bei www.actionsports.de oder www.bike-discount.de) nimmst, dann kannst du die Auslösehärte einstellen und damit tendenziell sogar ohne Umfallen in Clickie-Gemeinde einsteigen. Zwei meiner Kumpels sind bisher ohne umfallen auf XTR-Clickies (aktuell online ca. 70 plus Versand) umgestiegen, außer den versehentlichen Zusammenstoß, bei dem beide umgefallen sind. 
- Bei den Schuhen ist Beratung gefragt (im Bike-Shop!), aber ca. 70 Euro werden es bestimmt, wenn du paar vernünftige haben willst. Solltest du noch wachsen, was ich fast vermute, kauf lieber keine, die so extrem teuer sind. 

Alles in allem musst du aber vermutlich schon mit ca. 100 für den Neukauf rechnen.


----------



## astral67 (5. März 2009)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> - Kann ich bestätigen. Lohnt sich wirklich! Fahrgefühl ist ein ganz anderes. - Wenn du gleich die XT-Clickies (ca. 40 online bspw. bei www.actionsports.de oder www.bike-discount.de) nimmst, dann kannst du die Auslösehärte einstellen und damit tendenziell sogar ohne Umfallen in Clickie-Gemeinde einsteigen. Zwei meiner Kumpels sind bisher ohne umfallen auf XTR-Clickies (aktuell online ca. 70 plus Versand) umgestiegen, außer den versehentlichen Zusammenstoß, bei dem beide umgefallen sind.
> - Bei den Schuhen ist Beratung gefragt (im Bike-Shop!), aber ca. 70 Euro werden es bestimmt, wenn du paar vernünftige haben willst. Solltest du noch wachsen, was ich fast vermute, kauf lieber keine, die so extrem teuer sind.
> 
> Alles in allem musst du aber vermutlich schon mit ca. 100 für den Neukauf rechnen.



Bei den 520ern ist die Auslösehärte genauso einstellbar, wie bei den 770ern (XT).
Schuhe sollten unbedingt anprobiert werden vorm Kauf, da die Hersteller sich bei den Grössenangaben nach allem richten, aber nicht nach den in Deutschland gängigen Schuhgrössen. Ich brauch bei Strassenschuhen Grösse 42 und habe je nach Hersteller passende MTB-Schuhe zwischen 43 und 46 gefunden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. März 2009)

Clickies lohnen sich in jedem Fall. Wenn man sie nicht so stramm einstellt kommt man auch gut raus wenns mal eng wird.

Hatte nach 15 Jahren Radfahrabstinenz wieder mit dem biken angefangen. Nach 4 Wochen "Bärentatzen" zu Clickies gewechselt, funktionierte enwandfrei. Das klettern geht einfacher weil man nicht mehr von der Pedale abrutschen kann und man kann "runder" treten bzw. ziehen. So rutscht das Hinterrad weniger durch wenns sehr steil wird.

Zur Gewöhnung Tip meines Dealers:
Rad so in einen Türrahmen stellen, dass man sich mit dem Ellenbogen am Türrahmen abstützen kann und die Hände am Lenker hat.
Dann immer wieder ein- und ausklicken (Fuß komplett runter von der Pedale).
Hat bei mir nach ca. einer halben Stunde zum Erfolg geführt, d.h. das einklicken ging dann sozusagen automatisch. Am Anfang trifft man die Aufnahme an der Pedale nämlich nicht unbedingt auf Anhieb.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spass!


----------



## Gudyo (6. März 2009)

Klares Ja zu clickies! Guckst du hier PD-M324 Pedal, kann beides und kostet um die 30 Euro. Bergauf in steilen Anstiegen und bei Vollgas hilft das ziehen gewaltig. Bei Schuhen kommt es wie schon gesagt auf deine Anwendung und deinen Geldbeutel an. Diadora, Shimano und Spezialized haben schon ganz gute Schuhe um die 50 bis 75 Euro. 

Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## TKS (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

MTB fahren ohne klickies ist wie Skifahren ohne Bindung: Man hat mit Klickies viel mehr Kontrolle im Gelände; außerdem, wie hier schon beschrieben, kann man seine Kraft viel effizienter einsetzen.

Fazit: Ab in den Shop und am Besten gleich ein Set (Schuhe + Pedale) kaufen) heraushandeln. Ich würde das SPD-System (Shimano) empfehlen, ist am preiswertesten und funtkioniert einwandfrei. Alternativ (z.B.) bei Knieproblemen gibt es noch vor allem Time und evtl. Eggbeater. Letztere sind allerdings stark gewöhnungsbedürftig und normalerweise etwas teurer.

Du hast es aber gut, denn Du kannst Dich noch an ein System gewöhnen - hat man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt, fällt der Umstieg evtl. schwer. Probier so viele Systeme wie mögloch aus bis Du eins gefunden hast das Dir gefällt.

Der Tipp mit der Auslösehärte ist gut: Am Anfang die Federspannung so schwach wie möglich einstellen, dann langsam erhöhen (damit man im Gelände nicht versehentlich rausfliegt). Und den Ausstieg üben, immer wieder. Dann flutscht es mit der Zeit automatisch. Und nicht alle Horrogeschichten von wegen 'umgefallen mit Klickies und dann mit dem Auge am rostigen Nagel hängegeblieben' glauben... 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Uelle (6. März 2009)

Moin-Moin,

... ganz klares ja zu Clikies. Noch ein Tip für schnelles Aussteigen zur Eingewöhnung wäre, die SPD-Cleats von Shimano mit Mehrfachausstieg "M" zu benutzen. Bei richtiger Einstellung der Auslösehärte der Pedale gibt es dann im Gelände auch keine Probleme. Mir haben diese Cleats Anfangs große Sicherheit gebracht.


----------



## ADO (6. März 2009)

Bei mir ist es so ein hin und her .
Im Gelände traue ich mich noch nicht so .
meine lösung :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264381


----------



## montero (6. März 2009)

Clickies sind wirklich praktisch. Ich fahre die von Gudyo vorgeschlagenen PD-M324 und dazu Schuhe von Shimano SH-MT31. 
Der Vorteil: In der Stadt oder bei Passagen, bei denen man oft den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen muss, kann man gleich ausgeklickt bleiben und wie mit normalen Pedalen fahren. Außerdem kann man mit den Schuhen noch einigermaßen normal laufen was ebenfalls in der Stadt oder beim Schieben/Tragen des Bikes hilfreich ist.


----------



## Luporinski (6. März 2009)

ADO schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so ein hin und her .
> Im Gelände traue ich mich noch nicht so .
> meine lösung :
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264381



Kann es auf dem Bild nicht genau erkennen. Welche Pedale sind das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (6. März 2009)

Dittie schrieb:


> Hi, mein Name ist Lukas, ich bin 15.
> Ich fahre jetzt seit einigen Jahren hobbymäßig aber sportlich Fahrrad. Bis jetzt fahre ich mein CUBE LTD COMP mit normalen Bärentatzen, wollte aber eigentlich jetzt auf Clickpedale umsteigen, weil man ja von vielen Vorteilen hört.
> Lohnt sich das wirklich?
> Und ist die Umgewöhnung sehr schwer?
> ...



Nebenbei gefragt: Was ist in Strassenschuhen deine Schuhgroesse?


----------



## polo (6. März 2009)

das müßten die shimano m545 mit den plastikeinklickdingern sein. eigenartige "lösung".


----------



## jan84 (6. März 2009)

Klick & ohne Kompromiss. Gewöhnung geht schnell & problemlos, siehe #2.
Wenn man ernsthaft im Gelände fahren will reine Klickpedale oder reine Plattform mit gescheiten Pins&passenden Schuhen, keine Kombipedale!

grüße
jan


----------



## Athabaske (6. März 2009)

ADO schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so ein hin und her .
> Im Gelände traue ich mich noch nicht so .
> meine lösung :
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264381


...meiner Erfahrung nach lösen Kombipedale aber nicht so gut aus wie reine Clickpedale, kann aber auch an der jeweiligen Sohle der Schuhe liegen. Bei mir war ein Verkippen um die Achse in Fahrtrichtung nicht oder nur wenig möglich, sondern nur ein reines drehen um die senkrechte Achse.

Außerdem hat es mich dazu verleitet, immer wenn es knifflig wurde die Seite zu wechseln, erstmal hat es mich wegen des Gefummels einige Male erst recht ins Gebüsch gehauen und dann lernt man nie mit der Bindung umzugehen...

Also entweder oder.


----------



## apoptygma (6. März 2009)

Klares JA!

Umgewöhnung geht recht fix (mich hats nur 2 mal hingeschlagen) 

Die einfachen Shimanos, die Astral oben nannte, langen fürn Anfang vollkommen. Schuhe, wie auch schon gesagt...musste Probieren. Ich fahre die Taho´s von Specialized, super Allrounder, man kann damit ohne probs vernünftig laufen, nen bissken im Gelände klettern . Die Größe wählt man tatsächlich gut 2 Nummern grösser.


----------



## TKS (6. März 2009)

Uelle schrieb:


> Moin-Moin,
> 
> ... ganz klares ja zu Clikies. Noch ein Tip für schnelles Aussteigen zur Eingewöhnung wäre, die SPD-Cleats von Shimano mit Mehrfachausstieg "M" zu benutzen. Bei richtiger Einstellung der Auslösehärte der Pedale gibt es dann im Gelände auch keine Probleme. Mir haben diese Cleats Anfangs große Sicherheit gebracht.



Hier aber auf jeden Fall bedenken, dass man auch bei einem verzogenen Bunny Hop unbeabsichtigt aus den Pedalen ausklickt! Ansonsten ein sehr guter Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ADO (6. März 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Kann es auf dem Bild nicht genau erkennen. Welche Pedale sind das denn?






Pedale :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a99/pd-m-545-xt-pedal.html?mfid=43

Aufsätze :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9004/pedalaufsatz-mit-reflektoren-sm-pd22.html


----------



## TKS (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

von den 'Plastikaufsätzen' kann ich persönlich nur abraten. Selbst im Stadtverkehr mit normalen Turnschuhen bin ich bei geringster Nässe vom Pedal abgerutscht. Die taugen nur was um mal schnell zum Bäcker zu fahren; sie bringen aber keine Vorteile gegenüber normalen Strassenschuhen auf Klickies, die haftung ist etwa die gleiche. Dann lieber die Kombipedale, die haben mehr Grip.

Die Kombipedale setzen aber, wie normale Pedale, in Kurven schneller auf. Mit den reinen Klickies kann man tretenderweise größere Schräglagen erreichen.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## karl66 (6. März 2009)

Viel Spass beim üben, mich hat´s damals mehrfach hingelegt und wir lachen heut noch drüber, klares ja zum Clik-system


----------



## Levty (6. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> MTB fahren ohne klickies ist wie Skifahren ohne Bindung:


Der Vergleich des Jahrtausends


----------



## Korfu (7. März 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei den Clicks sind, was haltet ihr hier von http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8132/mallet-1-freeride-pedale-schwarz.html
Momentan habe ich eine Seite Click andere Seite normal, möchte aber jetzt umsteigen und such noch die richtige Lösung.


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2009)

Hi !

Ich fahre meistens ohne (Trails & Fun) und schraube mir die Clickies nur für Marathons oder sehr lange Touren dran (etwas kraftsparender und schneller).

Was die Fahrtechnik und ihre Verbesserung angeht sind bei vielen Fahrern (besonders Anfängern)  Klickpedale nicht sehr fördernd - bei Balanceübungen haben viele Angst umzukippen und klicken dann immer mit einem Fuß aus. Auf diese Weise fällt das Balancieren besonders für Anfänger schwer. Und im technischen, schwierigen Gelände passiert häufig das gleiche: Der Fahrer klickt aus Angst einen Fuß aus und verliert dabei viel Kontrolle und Sicherheit.

Durch die feste Bindung mit dem Pedal gewöhnen sich viele Fahrer an den Standard-Hop (beide Räder gleichzeitig hochziehen) und lernen den richtigen Bunny Hop nie. 

Das Fahrtechnik-Trainining mit Plattform-Pedalen kann also zu einer besseren Bike-Kontrolle beitragen, da man sich nicht auf die feste Klick-Bindung verlässt, sondern mit Körperspannung einen festen Stand erlernt.

Deshalb mein Tipp: Habt beides parat und schraubt dann für die jeweiligen Anlässe das passende System ans Bike

Beste Grüße und Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Luporinski (7. März 2009)

ADO schrieb:


> Pedale :
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a99/pd-m-545-xt-pedal.html?mfid=43
> 
> ...



Mal zu diesen SPD-PD-M545 Pedalen: Die haben ja so einen ziemlich fetten Kaefig um den eigentlichen Click-Mechanismus drum. Kann man sowas eigentlich auch "vernuenftig" ohne Click-Schuhe fahren? Also ohne die SM-PD-22 Adapterplatten drauf...

Bin momentan am ueberlegen, auch auf Clickies umzusteigen. Brauche die aber eigentlich eher nicht, da ich nur "normal" fahre. Deshalb stehen auch die Hybrid-Pedale zur Auswahl, z.B. das SPD-PD-M324 von Shimano.


----------



## Luporinski (11. März 2009)

Ich schieb es nochmal an:

Sind die SPD-PD-M545 Pedale auch ohne Clickschuhe fahrbar? Waere ueber Erfahrungsberichte sehr erfreut


----------



## schwipschwap (11. März 2009)

Klar sind die Fahrbar. Aber wie? 
Ohne cleats sind die Dinger nur "citytauglich". Sie sind rutschig wie die Sau. Bunny-Hops sind kacke damit und ich persönlich fühle mich ohne cleats ganz und gar nicht sicher auf den Dingern. Anders bei einer richtigen Bärentatze mit Pins. 

Ich fahre eigentlich die XT- nur cleats und bin damit höchst zufrieden. Damit habe ich auch angefangen. Die kannst du von der Bindungshärte einstellen. Am Anfang habe ich sie recht "leicht" eingestellt und bis jetzt hats mich noch nie wegen den cleats geschmissen. Klar am Anfang kann man sie mal vergessen, aber dann hat man sie ja leicht eingestellt und allein weil du erschrickst reißt du die Ferse raus und draußen bist du. 

Ach und mit klickie-schuhen fühlt sich die Platform ******** an... man hat die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, als klebe einem ein Kilo Dreck am Schuh .. oder geht das nur mir so ? 

Diese Kombi-Dinger habe ich gekauft, weil ich ab und an nur so zum "schnell mal brötchen holen" mit Laufschuhen auf den NUR KLICKIES gefahren bin. Dann bin ich von dem winzigen Ding im Wiegetritt den Berg hoch runtergerutscht und hab den Nussknacker gespielt.
2. Vorteil: Wenn ich laufen gehe, hält meine Freundin nicht mit. Dann setze ich sie auf mein Rad weil sie keins hat und dann gondelt sie neben mir her. Ich sage nur soviel, mein mp3 Player ist mir in dem Fall die liebere Gesellschaft. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Keine Kombipedale kaufen, wenn du sportlich fahren willst. 
Wenn du Angst hast vor dem Umstieg weich machen, da passiert nix. Und wenn: Du fällst nur im Stehen  Du vergisst es nämlich beim anhalten. 
Und sonst : Klicks sind geil -> Viel runderer Tritt, höhere Beschleunigung möglich, bessere Kontrolle über dein Bike, höhere kontrolliertere Hops, bei ruppiger Abfahrt verliert man nicht den Halt. Man nimmt den Fuß aus Angst nicht mehr raus in der Kurve. 

Klarer Sieg für Klickies. 

Ach und wenn jemand die Crank Brothers Kombi Dinger fährt - sind die besser als die m545 ? Schauen zumindest mal etwas besser konzipiert aus und haben lange nicht so ein wiederliches Design.


Edit: Ach mir fällt gerade ein: Ein Pedalkorb ist vllt. eine nette Alternative. Bin ich mal ein Jahr gefahren, verstärken den Halt und sorgen für einen korrekten Sitz vom Fuß auf dem pedal. Kann man auch lockerer machen und man ist ruck zuck draußen. Aber irgendwie sind sie auch keine echte alternative. Vllt. Kabelbinder? 
Nein ernsthaft, kauf die die Shimano nur klicks (k.A. wie die heißen) ich verspreche dir, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Und wenn doch wärst du der erste


----------



## swe68 (12. März 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> ....
> Bin momentan am ueberlegen, auch auf Clickies umzusteigen. Brauche die aber eigentlich eher nicht, da ich nur "normal" fahre. Deshalb stehen auch die Hybrid-Pedale zur Auswahl, z.B. das SPD-PD-M324 von Shimano.



kann ich Dir nur von abraten.
Ich hatte die mal - es ist wie mit der Katze und dem Marmeladenbrot, die Seite mit den Clickies ist nie oben. Meines Erachtens taugen die so gar nichts.
Am MTB fahre ich die PD-M 647 http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/125460
Kurze Strecken kann man damit ausgeclickt fahren. Von daher angenehm flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Ich schieb es nochmal an:
> 
> Sind die SPD-PD-M545 Pedale auch ohne Clickschuhe fahrbar? Waere ueber Erfahrungsberichte sehr erfreut



Da der Klickmechanismus über den Käfig heraus steht, drückt sich dieser in die Schuhsohle. Also auf Dauer kannst du das vergessen. Um ausgeklickt mit SPD Schuhen zu fahren ist auch Mist, da der Käfig zu klein ist und die Schuhe keinen festen Halt haben. (Vergleich zu guten Plattformpedalen)


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> (...)
> Und sonst : Klicks sind geil -> (...) bessere Kontrolle über dein Bike, höhere kontrolliertere Hops, bei ruppiger Abfahrt verliert man nicht den Halt. Man nimmt den Fuß aus Angst nicht mehr raus in der Kurve.
> 
> Klarer Sieg für Klickies.
> ...




Einspruch Es hängt von den Vorlieben und der Erfahrung des Fahrers ab. 

Die höchsten und kontrolliertesten Hops machen Trialer - ohne Klickies

Die Meister auf ruppigen Abfahrten sind die Downhill Racer. Dauersieger Sam Hill fährt Plattfompedale ebenso Chris Kovarik und andere Top-Downhiller...

Also: Es ist so am besten, wie man es am meisten mag.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2009)

Ich fahre auch beides. Der einzige Nachteil an Plattformpedalen ist bei extrem technisch schwierigen und steilen Uphills. Bei Klickis kann man da den Vortrieb besser dosieren.


----------



## Mev (12. März 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Einspruch Es hängt von den Vorlieben und der Erfahrung des Fahrers ab.
> 
> Die höchsten und kontrolliertesten Hops machen Trialer - ohne Klickies
> 
> ...







ich selber fahre nur klicks auf mein rennrad ansonsten fahre ich mit normalen pedalen und das seid 18 jahren und ich bin im mtb bereich sehr zufrieden mit meinen normalen pedalen ich denke das hängt von fahrer ab wie man am besten damit klar kommt, will das ja nicht abstreiten das klicks besser sind aber nicht für mich von 10 fahrer aus unsere truppe fahren 9 klicks


----------



## schwipschwap (12. März 2009)

Uh ja eigentlich hatte ich das sogar so ähnlich da stehen - 
Natürlich sind die Ausnahme zu ruppigen Abfahrten die Downhiller / Freerider / Enduropiloten, aber Jungs - ihr habt > 160mm Federweg.  
Und die Hops sind auch besser mit einem Trailbike da hast du recht. 

Das sind aber Spezialbikes mit Spezialgebieten. 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen es geht hier um Touring / CC , ganz "normales" sportliches Fahren bei dem man versucht lange moderate Strecken schnell zu überwinden. Eben in die richtung Ausdauersport ohne technische extremitäten. Ich gehe jetzt von einem ganz normalen CC / Marathon fully aus, sowas wie das Cube LTD, das hat weder riesige Federwege noch spezielle konstruktionen. Für mich persönlich ist so ein Bike für das "sportliche" FAHREN besser kontrollierbar auf holprigen Abfahrten und meine hops werden mit klicks auch höher und besser, weil ich das Rad einfach richtig hochreißen kann. 

Sry falls ich hier Trailer / Freerider gekränkt habe als ich gesagt habe man macht damit die besten hops / abfahrten. Wie dumm von mir


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2009)

Hi Schwipschwap,

nee, du hast niemanden gekränkt, keine Sorge

Ich gehöre auch zu den normalen Touren-Fahrern, auch wenn ich gerne mal mit mehr Federweg unterwegs bin. Angefangen habe ich auch auf einem Starrbike und bin lange nur Hardtail gefahren.
Egal ob mit einem speziellen Rad oder einem normalen Touren-Bike - mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik kann man das Bike genauso ohne Klickies hochreissen wie mit Cleats.

Es ist sogar bei vielen Touren-Fahrern so, dass sie sich aufgrund der festen Bindung mit dem Bike den Standard Hop angewöhnt haben und Probleme bekommen, wenn es darum geht den richtigen Bunny Hop zu lernen (mit dem man höher und weiter kommt).
Das kann ich aus unseren Kursen bestätigen, dort nehmen fast nur "normale" Biker teil.

Aber wie gesagt: Jedem so, wie man am besten zurechtkommt

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## schwipschwap (12. März 2009)

Den richtigen würde ich auch gerne noch lernen ... 
Aber leider ist NRW zu weit 

Kann man den sich selbst beibringen? Gibts vllt. irgendwo nen Video-Tutorial um sich über den Bewegungsablauf klar zu werden? 

Ich kann nur den "standard"-hop und komme damit nur schwer über eine Bierkiste, selbst mit cleats. 



Trotzdem um beim Thema zu bleiben : kauf dir klicks! I love it!


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2009)

Hier gibt es eine Beschreibung inkl. Bilder:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=450

P.S.: Ich habe Klicks, aber nur für Marathon, Race und lange Touren


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bin selber Jahrelang mit Clickies gefahren. Solange man hauptsächlich "normale" Touren fährt haben die Teile mit Sicherheit Vorteile. Bei schwierigen Gelände würde ich niemals mehr mit Clickies fahren, da manchmal einfach keine Chance mehr zum Ausklicken besteht.

Hier ein Bild ca. 4 Tage nach Umstieg auf Platformpedale.
Wäre mit Clickies bestimmt lustig ausgegangen. So gabs nur einen ordendlichen "Supermann without Bike" und katzengleicher Landunng.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/118912]
	
[/URL]

Hatte auch immer wieder mal Probleme mit den Knien, wenn die Sattelhöhe nicht optimal (zu hoch) eingestellt war.

Salve
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (12. März 2009)

@schwippschwapp
es gibt Videos => utube ist so ein Portal wo man dazu Sachen findet, 
aber besser / einfacher lernst Du den Bunny in einem Kurs mit erfahrenem Trainer.
Und ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Du darüber hinaus noch weitere wertvolle Tips kriegst.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. März 2009)

....ohne klicks - und bin den berg genauso schnell oben , wie der rest... bergab fühl ich mich auf flats mit guten pins viiieeel sicherer !!!!!


----------



## Stefan4444 (12. März 2009)

Sind eigentlich mittlerweile Tatzen mit Käfig und Riemen total out geworden, bzw. halten die Flatpedalen fast gleich stark, das sich da ein Umstieg lohnen würde?


----------



## polo (12. März 2009)

Stefan4444 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich mittlerweile Tatzen mit Käfig und Riemen total out geworden?


ja


Stefan4444 schrieb:


> bzw. halten die Flatpedalen fast gleich stark?


nein


Stefan4444 schrieb:


> das sich da ein Umstieg lohnen würde?


wenn du halt suchst, aber die möglichkeit, beim sturz noch einigermaßen aus dem pedal rauszukommen, dann click.


----------



## Datenwurm (12. März 2009)

Ich bin vor 1,5 Jahren auf klickies umgestiegen---> M647 von Shimano.
Etwa 3 Wochen bin ich gelegentlich mal umgefallen, aber nicht beim fahren sondern beim anhalten oder losfahren. Ich fahre sie im DH Einsatz und schraub sie bei bedarf auch ans Uphill Trainingsgerät. Bergauf gehen sie besser als flats, weil man flüssiger treten kann - ich fahre aber nur forstautobahnen hoch und keine geröllfelder o.ä.
Beim downhill kann man das hinterrad wunderbar kontrollieren und kann auch in ruppigen passagen noch treten. 

Schon bei meinen ersten stürzen und wilderen crashes war ich positiv überrascht wie automatisch man ausklickt - ich musste nie bewusst ausklicken. Lediglich wenn einen das hinterrad in kurven überholt bleibe ich regelmäßg mit einem fuß eigeklickt und werde so noch etwas hinter dem bike hergezerrt^^ 

Problematisch ist das wieder-einklicken nach kurven auf DH pisten. Manchmal komme ich einfach nicht so schnell wieder rein wie die nächste kurve o.ä. kommt (zB in Steinach die S-kurven).

Insgesamt kann ich klicks nur empfehlen, wenigstens sollte man sie mal so 8 wochen richtig testen, dann weis man ob man gut mit zurecht kommt oder nicht.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. März 2009)

Ich fahre auch Hybriden allerdings habe ich auf der einen Siete Klick und auf der anderen Seite normale Tatzen, die allerdings so gut wie nicht zugebrauchen sind weil Arsch Glatt.
Zum thema Klickies kann ich nur sagen würde auch nicht mehr ohne fahren da ich meiner meinung nach einfach mehr Kontrolle über das Hinterrad habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (12. März 2009)

So, erstmal Danke fuer die vielen Tipps!

Ich bin also jetzt weg von der Idee mit den Hybrid-Pedalen. Zur Auswahl stehen noch die beiden Shimanos 545 bzw. 647. Mir geht es halt darum, dass ich laengere Strecken mit Clicks fahren moechte, aber auch oefter mit normalen Schuhen in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Dazu scheinen die beiden Pedale mit ihren grossen Kaefigen geeignet zu sein.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand sowohl das 545 als auch das 647 bereits im "normalen" Einsatz ohne Clickschuhe gefahren und kann eine Empfehlung geben...

Mir scheint uebrigens, das 647 ist nochmal ein ganzes Stueck groesser als das 545. Ich vermute mal, das 647 ist damit die bequemere Wahl fuer Schuhe ohne Clicks, oder?


----------



## Infernal (12. März 2009)

kleiner tipp... m545 sind eigentlich rausgeworfenesn geld, die 424 haben den gleichen klickmechanismus, der einzige unterschied ist der plaste anstatt alu käfig, kosten dafür auch nur ca 15 - 20 euros die teile

die m647 haben einen anderen (besseren? könnte da wer was dazu sagen?) klickmechanismus und gehen eher in die freeride/downhill richtung

fahre selber m424 am cc rad und kämpfe grade etwas mit mir ob ich sie am  downhill rad auch lass oder mir neue flats hole...

mfg alex


----------



## Dittie (12. März 2009)

Infernal schrieb:


> kleiner tipp... m545 sind eigentlich rausgeworfenesn geld, die 424 haben den gleichen klickmechanismus, der einzige unterschied ist der plaste anstatt alu käfig, kosten dafür auch nur ca 15 - 20 euros die teile
> 
> die m647 haben einen anderen (besseren? könnte da wer was dazu sagen?) klickmechanismus und gehen eher in die freeride/downhill richtung
> 
> ...


Also ich bin jetzt von Klickpedalen überzeugt. Aber müsste halt eine Kombi-Pedale werden, weil gelegentliche Fahrten in die Stadt o.ä. auch dabei sind.
Kannst du die M424 empfehlen bzw. bist du zufrieden damit?

Grüße


----------



## kosh_hh (13. März 2009)

ich bin zwei Jahre das 647 gefahren (bin letztes Jahr auf Plattform umgestiegen). Das Pedal ist innen identisch mit dem alten XTR Pedal und hat außen einen ordentlich stabilen Kunststoffkäfig. Das Pedal lief bei mir die ganze Zeit problemlos.

In der Stadt kann man problemlos mit Straßenschuhen fahren, allerdings nicht im Gelände. Ist man ausgeklickt, fühlt man sich unsicher auf den Pedalen. Also mal eben ausklicken, wenn technisch schierige Passagen kommen, kann man vergessen.

Wenn man denn schon unbedingt Klickies fahren will, würde ich (um mal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen) das CB Mallet fahren. Habe ich mal Probe gefahren und fand die noch ne ganze Klasse besser als die 647. Damit hat man auch ausgeklickt noch einigermaßen halt, mit einer noch größeren Auflagefläche als die der 647.


----------



## Luporinski (13. März 2009)

Hab gerade ein paar coole Links zu den Pedalen gefunden - mit 3D-Ansicht! Lustigerweise direkt auf der Shimano-Homepage. Da hab ich zuletzt gesucht 

PD-M647:
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish.../product.-code-PD-M647.-type-pd_mountain.html

PD-M545:
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish.../product.-code-PD-M545.-type-pd_mountain.html


Da sieht man auch mal genau, was vom Mechanismus uebersteht, falls man ohne Click-Schuhe fahren wuerde...


----------



## Clarus (13. März 2009)

Das ist sehr subjektiv was man als sicherer empfindet. 

Auch nach 3 Jahren Clickis habe ich im Gelände manchmal ein mulmiges Gefühl, gerade in recht langsamen Trialpassagen sowie in schwierigen und rutschigen(Sand) Uphills.

Habe noch Alternativ DMZ V12 Flatpedale und die habe auch einen Bombenhalt und ein besseres Feeling den Berg runner und viel langsamer bin ich damit auch nicht. 

Probiere es einfach mal aus und fahr damit 10 mal und entscheide dich dann  Wäre auch nicht schlimm, wenn du mal nicht Mainstream ohne Clickies fährst.

Grüße Clarus

p.s. zur Zeit fahre ich Clickis, weil mein local Dealer bei der Wartung die so fest angeknallt hat, das die irgendwie nicht mehr abgehen *G*


----------



## schwipschwap (13. März 2009)

haha  ich kriege meine auch nicht mehr runter  Ich glaube da muss mal mein guter Freund WD-40 helfen


----------



## Infernal (13. März 2009)

Dittie schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt von Klickpedalen überzeugt. Aber müsste halt eine Kombi-Pedale werden, weil gelegentliche Fahrten in die Stadt o.ä. auch dabei sind.
> Kannst du die M424 empfehlen bzw. bist du zufrieden damit?
> 
> Grüße



kann dir die teile uneingeschränkt empfehlen, fahre damit selber jeden tag (ohne clickschuhe) zur schule, das geht wunderbar damit, eingeclickt sind sie sowieso top

mfg alex


----------



## bjoernsen (13. März 2009)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Lediglich wenn einen das hinterrad in kurven überholt bleibe ich regelmäßg mit einem fuß eigeklickt und werde so noch etwas hinter dem bike hergezerrt^^




Das kenne ich nur zu gut. *Und dabei habe ich mir mal die Schulter gepflegt ausgekugelt. *
Hat 1 Jahr gedauert bis wieder alles verheilt war.

Seit dem werde ich nie wieder diese sch*** Klickpedalen fahren!!!


----------



## KlingelBeutel (13. März 2009)

Hallo zum glück hat mich ein Kollege intensiv drauf eingeschworen über die Gefahr des anfänglichen benutzen mit Clickpedalen. 
Tip war dann früh aus den Pedalen zu gehen und nicht erst wie gewohnt ohne clickis kurz vor dem kipp Moment zu warten. 
Das muss man auch echt paar mal üben das man das auch macht wenn man nicht gerade dran denkt. 
Zum glück hatte ich da keine schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und bin jetzt echt begesietert beim fahren mit Clickis. Habe Shimano SPD system.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pausenaugust (13. März 2009)

Also zum Preis....ich hatte bis Vorgestern die Kombipedale von Shimano dran und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden, bis auf das Einklicken am Berg, da war meistens die falsche Seite oben.
Jetzt hatte mein Händler die XT-Pedale für 29 af dem Tresen liegen, da hab ich gleich zugeschlagen
Ich find die noch besser, obwohl ich bedenken hatte, daß die Dinger durch die kleinere Auflagefläche mehr drücken würden....aber ich hab keine Probleme
Schuhe hab ich Movexx mit ziemlich weicher Sohle, zum Binden mit einem Klettverschluß oben. Die Dinger sind bequem und schön luftdurchlässig.
So jetzt zur Angst aus Umkippen..........
Ich hatte keine Probleme als ich umgestiegen bin. Das Einklicken musste ich natürlich erstmal an eine Wand gelehnt üben..ca.30min.
Dann bin ich losgefahren und an der 1. Ampel hatte ich schon 100 meter vorher nix anderes im Kopf als die Pedale. Dadurch war das aussteigen auch kein Problem. Aufs Maul bin ich noch nicht gefallen.
Zum Fahren sind die Klickpedale einfach Geil... ich will nix anderes mehr.
Die einzige Umstellung die ich hatte war, daß ich die Füße nicht mehr auf dem Pedal verschieben konnte. Das heißt, die Füße sind immer gleich auf dem Pedal und dadurch hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, meine Beine würden in einem Schraubstock stecken. Aber sonst ...super

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## *Holdi* (13. März 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Da sieht man auch mal genau, was vom Mechanismus uebersteht, falls man ohne Click-Schuhe fahren wuerde...


 
Das mit der 3D-Ansicht ist gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn die soweit überstehen, bin ich doch froh, daß ich diese mit Käfig nicht ausgesucht habe und nur die normalen fahren. Zum Bäcker fahre ich auch immer nur mit den normalen Schuhen auf den Klickies. Ist ja kein Gelände sondern nur Straße, da geht das auch die paar Meter.


----------



## 2Dirty (20. März 2009)

*[OT]*
Habe mich jetzt für "Ja" entschieden, fahre seit Montag Clicks. 
Am Anfang war es noch ziemlich ungewohnt, und am ersten und zweiten Tag habe ich mich Klischee mäßig an einer Roten Ampel hingelegt, als eine Nette Junge Dame im Auto vorbeigefahren ist  Man war das Peinlich ... erst schön auf der Stelle stehen geblieben, dann dacht ich mir "ach kein Bock mehr hier rum zubalancieren" und ruuumms xD

Mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt und möchte die Teile nicht mehr missen, vor allem auf Ruppigem Terrain und bei Uphills 

Jetzt habe ich zur Fahrtechnik eine kleine Frage:

Fahrt ihr / versucht ihr durchgehend einen "Runden Tritt" ( auch wenn es ihn nicht 100% gibt) hinzubekommen oder zieht ihr nur an den Pedalen wenn es nötig ist (Sprint, Uphill etc).
*[/OT]*


----------



## Weirdo (20. März 2009)

Am Rennrad ein ganz klares "Ja" zu Klickies, dort könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, ohne zu fahren. An meinem Alltags- und City-MTB fahre ich Bärentatzen, die Gründe sind naheliegend. An meinem Race-Hardtail fahre ich Time Atac-Klickies. Das ist beim Andrücken natürlich von Vorteil und solange in Ordnung, wie ich nicht in technisch äußerst kniffligem Terrain unterwegs bin - ausgeklickt ham die Atacs nämlich leider ne viel zu kleine Standfläche, um dann auch noch mit sicherem Stand unterwegs sein zu können. Und genau dann nervt die kleine Standfläche - ab und zu kommts halt doch genau auf den Bruchteil der Sekunde an, den man länger braucht, um aus den Klickpedalen rauszukommen im Vergleich zu Bärentatzen.
Am Fully fahre ich Time Z-Pedale mit großer Standfläche, und damit läßt sichs auch im ausgeklickten Zustand oder mit Straßenschuhen prima fahren!
Persönlich bevorzuge ich die Time-Pedale gegenüber dem Shimano SPD-System, weil die seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit größer ist - bei den Shimanos hab ich ständig Gelenkprobleme gehabt.


----------



## cyclo-dude (21. März 2009)

gibts zwar schon 1000 threads dazu aber meine meinung:

klickies sind um einiges besser finde ich.
für mich der größte vorteil, bergrunter rüttelt man auch nicht mehr runter vom pedal.
den rest haben hier ja auch schon viele gesagt:
bessere kraftübertragung , runder tritt etc.

ich bin übrigens angefangen mit 105ern am RR und da hatte ich auch keine probleme.
habe jetzt die 520er am MTB und die sind ja generell schon so weich das mann da immer raus kommt.


----------



## Pausenaugust (22. März 2009)

2Dirty schrieb:


> *[OT]*
> 
> 
> Fahrt ihr / versucht ihr durchgehend einen "Runden Tritt" ( auch wenn es ihn nicht 100% gibt) hinzubekommen oder zieht ihr nur an den Pedalen wenn es nötig ist (Sprint, Uphill etc).
> *[/OT]*


Also ich ziehe nur im Wiegetritt ....das geht ab wie Schmidts Katze
Ansonsten fahr ich ganz normal..ohne ziehen


----------



## TKS (22. März 2009)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe nur im Wiegetritt ....das geht ab wie Schmidts Katze
> Ansonsten fahr ich ganz normal..ohne ziehen



Beim MTB kann sich ein runder Tritt auf gleichmäßigen Strecken auszahlen. Zur Übung: Auf der Strasse mit einem Bein ausklicken und ca. 1 Minute einbeinig fahren. Danach wechseln, die gleiche Prozedur mit dem anderen Bein. Danach wieder mit beiden Schuhen einklicken (man merkt sofort das Resultat). Ansonsten zur Übung auf flachen, gleichmäßigen Strecken häufiger mal nur ziehen. Irgendwann hat man den runden Tritt automatisch drauf. Auch am Berg mal bewusst drücken und gleichzeitig mit dem jeweils anderen Bein ziehen: Der Turbo am Berg und die Muskulatur ermüdet (bei entsprechender Übung) viel langsamer.

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## Pausenaugust (22. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Beim MTB kann sich ein runder Tritt auf gleichmäßigen Strecken auszahlen. Zur Übung: Auf der Strasse mit einem Bein ausklicken und ca. 1 Minute einbeinig fahren. Danach wechseln, die gleiche Prozedur mit dem anderen Bein. Danach wieder mit beiden Schuhen einklicken (man merkt sofort das Resultat). Ansonsten zur Übung auf flachen, gleichmäßigen Strecken häufiger mal nur ziehen. Irgendwann hat man den runden Tritt automatisch drauf. Auch am Berg mal bewusst drücken und gleichzeitig mit dem jeweils anderen Bein ziehen: Der Turbo am Berg und die Muskulatur ermüdet (bei entsprechender Übung) viel langsamer.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Üben!


Muß ich mal Versuchen


----------



## Dittie (23. März 2009)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Kommentare.
Aber jetzt muss eine Kombilösung her.
Was haltet ihr von solchen Adaptern: 
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1556
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3646
Muss ja auch nur für kleinere Fahrten in die Stadt reichen.
Erfahrungsberichte?!
Danke 
Gruß Dittie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. März 2009)

Erstere sehen Vertrauenserweckender aus.

Meine Erfahrung:
Straßenschuhe auf beidseitigen Klickpedalen (SPD - XT) funktioniert einwandfrei solang keine langen Steilen berge auf der Strecke sind und man eben nur von A nach B will. 

grüße


----------



## Masberg (24. März 2009)

Dittie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Kommentare.
> Aber jetzt muss eine Kombilösung her.
> Was haltet ihr von solchen Adaptern:
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1556
> ...



ich fahre seit 10 Jahren dieses Prinzip (Shimano oder Xtreme)http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1564 
im Gelände auf den Trails bei der Familienradtour, in den Biergarten, in die Stadt.
Kann nicht mehr anders radfahren


----------



## *Holdi* (24. März 2009)

Die Kunststoffplatten von Shimano kann mann nicht direkt einklicken, sondern muß die Auslösespannung ganz aufdrehen, dann die Dinger reinhebeln und nochmals zuschrauben. Finde ich persönlich ziemlich unpraktisch und der Kunststof bietet auch nicht soviel halt wie die metallische Bärentatze von Rose extrem. Ob die sich direkt einklicken läßt ist aber auch eine andere Sache. Müßte aber besser gehen, da die normalen Platten verwendet werden und mit einem ordentlichen Fußtritt sollte das Ding schon drin sein. Zum Mitführen also wahrscheinlich besser geeignet, um sie am Wurzeltrail vor Ort einzuklicken.
Wenn die Dinger dauerhaft drin sind, gibts nochmals die Probleme mit der Pedallage zum einklicken.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

Dittie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Kommentare.
> Aber jetzt muss eine Kombilösung her.
> Was haltet ihr von solchen Adaptern:
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1556
> ...



das ist beides mist....


----------



## TKS (24. März 2009)

Die Kunsttoffplatten von Shimano taugen nichts, da kann man besser auf den Klickies direkt fahren. Kommt aufs selbe raus. Außerdem knarzen sie nach kurzer Zeit ohne Ende. Macht einfach keinen Spaß.

Besser: Die Auslöehärte ganz locker einstellen, ein bisschen Balance auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an der Ampel üben (Standübungen) und ab ins Gelände. Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren noch nie ein Bärentatzenpedal vermisst. Wer im Stand gescheit balancieren kann hat nie wieder Probleme in technischen, langsamen Passagen, versprochen.

Und wer wirklich Downhill fährt kommt mit den Platten auch nicht weit  und nimmt gleich ne richtige Tatze


----------



## Manfred S (24. März 2009)

Nimm normale Click Pedale (ohne Käfig - der stört nur)
Stelle die Auslösehärte auf ganz Weich!
Gewöhne dich daran, beim absteigen den Fuß zur Seite zu drehen.
irgendwann kannst Du gar nicht mehr anders und es wird zur Gewohnheit.
Dann bist Du auch bei einem Sturz aus dem Pedal ausgeklinkt und weist gar nicht warum. Das wird dann ganz intuitiv.

Bärentatzen habe ich nur im Winter (die Clickies werden da ganz schön kalt) und im Bikepark.

Im Downhill kommt es ganz auf die Strecke an, ob man fest oder lose fährt.


die halbseitigen Pedale sind immer ein Kompromis und kommen mir nicht auf ein Sportrad!

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (27. März 2009)

Ich kann dir die Mullet von Cranked Brother empfehlen. Sie haben auch mit normalen Schuhen einen guten Grip!!! Leichter ein und Ausstieg!!!


----------



## BikerRT (6. April 2009)

Also ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Clicks, habe aber auch schon ab und zu mal schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Einmal richtig heftig über den Lenker in einer Geröllhalde abgestiegen mit dem Fahrrad an den Füßen, es ging so schnell dass ich nicht mehr rausgekommen bin. Und manchmal ist es echt so, dass man auf einer nassen Wurzel wegrutscht und dann auf der Nase liegt, weil das ausklicken nicht immer ganz so schnell geht, wie einfach den Fuß vom Pedal zu nehmen.

Jetzt habe ich seit einer Woche nen Fully und bin dementsprechend schneller unterwegs auf sehr hartem Gelände und bei 50km/h hab ich da schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, wobei ich mir dann auch denke, wenn man mit 50km/h unfreiwillig absteigt ist es auch egal ob Klick oder Flatpedal, man ist dann so oder so ziemlich kaputt. Aber überlegen tu ich mir´s schon ob ich mir nicht nen fettes Flatpedal holen soll. Man muss halt den Kraftverlust beim Uphill in Kauf nehmen


----------



## Deleted 124102 (6. April 2009)

Versuch mal Crankbrother pedale, da kommt man sehr leicht raus.
Bei Shimanos hab ich mich schon einige male hingelegt und kam nicht raus, bei den Crankbrothers flieg ich intuitiv raus und kann mich abstützen aber dennoch nie unbeabsichtigt beim fahren.


----------



## TKS (7. April 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Versuch mal Crankbrother pedale, da kommt man sehr leicht raus.
> Bei Shimanos hab ich mich schon einige male hingelegt und kam nicht raus, bei den Crankbrothers flieg ich intuitiv raus und kann mich abstützen aber dennoch nie unbeabsichtigt beim fahren.



Hinsichtlich des einfacheren Ausstiegs ein sehr guter Vorschlag 

Nur vorher ausprobieren: Die Eggbeater zum Beispiel haben eine sehr kleine Auflagefläche für die Schuhsohle, ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## DeathAngel (7. April 2009)

Da ich mit dem Rad auch mal irgendwo hinfahrem (und dort absteige) brauch ich keine Clickpedale... ob der "Tritt" nun wesentlich "runder" läuft lass ich mal dahin gestellt. 

Vielleicht finde ich nochmal die Studie dazu wo man herrausgefuinden hat das gerade mel einer von zehn fahren während des fahrens mit Clickis auch "zieht" ... der restlichen "drücken" nur. 

Sicher ... im ruppigen Gelände kann man damit nicht so leicht von den Pedalen rutschen.... aber ich für meinen Teil brauch keine.


----------



## BikerRT (7. April 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Da ich mit dem Rad auch mal irgendwo hinfahrem (und dort absteige) brauch ich keine Clickpedale... ob der "Tritt" nun wesentlich "runder" läuft lass ich mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> Vielleicht finde ich nochmal die Studie dazu wo man herrausgefuinden hat das gerade mel einer von zehn fahren während des fahrens mit Clickis auch "zieht" ... der restlichen "drücken" nur.
> 
> Sicher ... im ruppigen Gelände kann man damit nicht so leicht von den Pedalen rutschen.... aber ich für meinen Teil brauch keine.


geb ich dir völlig recht. Ich für meinen Teil ziehe auch nur so richtig dran, wenn´s bergauf geht. so manchen Berg hätte ich ohne Klick schieben müssen, was ja auch nicht so ein Drama wäre


----------



## fLoOh (8. April 2009)

ich fahre jetzt klickis zeit 4 wochen und kann mirs nicht mehr vorstellen ohne zufahren


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)

Clickpedale lohnen sich definitiv!Am besten du guckst mal bei Rose, soweit ich weiß bieten die Kombis aus Pedalen/Schuhen an.


----------



## Cheapshots (12. April 2009)

Was empfhielt sich denn für Anfänger? Was das Mountenbiken und die Pedale angeht!? Lieber erst mal das Biken richtig lernen und dann Klicks oder lieber von anfang an mit Klicks fahren!? Fahre so 70% Strasse / Feldwege und den Rest Eifel und Co.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Cheapshots schrieb:


> Was empfhielt sich denn für Anfänger? Was das Mountenbiken und die Pedale angeht!? Lieber erst mal das Biken richtig lernen und dann Klicks oder lieber von anfang an mit Klicks fahren!? Fahre so 70% Strasse / Feldwege und den Rest Eifel und Co.



Ich würde, obwohl ich auf auf Tatzen angefangen habe, heute direkt mit Klickies anfangen. Bei 70% Strasse und Feld sowieso und am Anfang langsam ans Gelände wagen. Ich musste quasi doch wieder bei 0 anfangen bei den Klickies im Gelände.

Du gewöhnst Dich wirklich sehr schnell an die Teile und auch, wenns etwas technischer wird (ich musste heute auch mal eben hinterm Sattel aus den Klickies raus, weil ich fürchtete, das es gleich "Bautz" macht *gg) es geht ...Gerade im Gelände gibt es Dir manchmal auch einfach mehr Standfestigkeit und damit auch Sicherheit. Von der Uphill-Performance ganz zu schweigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. April 2009)

Eher erstmal ohne lernen und dann später entscheiden, ob man Clickies braucht. Es ist sehr sinnvoll die Bindung zum Bike durch Körperspannung aufzubauen, sodass man Bunny Hop oder andere Fahrmanöver mit der Zeit gut lernen kann. Ausserdem haben viele Starter etwas Angst vor den Klickies (Umkippen an der Ampel), was bei Balance-Übungen sehr ungünstig ist und viele Biker abschreckt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## BikerRT (13. April 2009)

Also ich würde auch erst mal die Fahrtechnik ohne Klicker erlernen. Und wenn du sicher die Techniken beherscht, dann kannst es mit klicker ja auch, musst nur das ein und aussteigen üben.


----------



## DeathAngel (16. April 2009)

nachdem hier doch sie viele von cklickies "schwärmen" habe ich es (trotz innerer Abneigung) heute mal probiert.

Als Pedale habe ich mir die Shimano PD-M324 ranmachen lassen (komplett Clickie fällt erstmal flach   ) 

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/shimano-pd-m324-klickpedal/2481.html







Als Schuh habe ich den Shimano MT-51 genommen:







dank massiven Muskelkater habe ich nur eine Runde "um den Block" gedreht....wie soll ich sagen...es fährt sich "anders". Lustig fand ich das mir mein Dealer gesagt hat ich soll das "ausklicken" erstmal ne Std üben um nicht an ner Ampel umzufallen.....zu meiner Überraschung musste ich feststellen das ich mit dem einklinken viel mehr Probleme hatte ^^ Das ausklicken fand ich dagegen sehr einfach...so einfach das die Auslösehärte erstmal ein gutes Stück höher gestellt wurde.

Wie erwähnt war es nur eine kleine Runde....Bergauf geht damit wirklich gut...Tourenmässig werd ich sie am WE mal testen.



Gruß


----------



## Asatru (18. April 2009)

Schon eine Tour gefahren? Bin ebenfalls am überlegen auf Klickpedale umzusteigen.

Allerdings stelle ich es mir nervig vor, immer die richtige Seite am Pedal zu suchen.


----------



## schwipschwap (18. April 2009)

Dann nimm die Doppelseitigen? Die Shimano PD-M647 oder die PD-M545 - Die haben auf beiden Seiten Käfige und klicks. Nur eine Seite ist sicher nervig, weil die wahrscheilich auch immer runterdrehen wird. Aber ihr könnt euch auch gleich "nur cleats" kaufen, ihr werdet eh nie mehr ohne fahren


----------



## fLoOh (18. April 2009)

hi 
ich hab die hier am bike
http://www.trekkingrad-shop.de/images/products/2480_shimano_pd_m520_klickpedal_1.jpg

Jetzt hab ich noch ne frage 
Habt ihr tipps welche schuhe ich am bessten trage wenn ich ohne klickschuhe fahre? Ich weiß am besten mit klicks fahren

fLoOh


----------



## Asatru (18. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Dann nimm die Doppelseitigen? Die Shimano PD-M647 oder die PD-M545 - Die haben auf beiden Seiten Käfige und klicks. Nur eine Seite ist sicher nervig, weil die wahrscheilich auch immer runterdrehen wird. Aber ihr könnt euch auch gleich "nur cleats" kaufen, ihr werdet eh nie mehr ohne fahren



Zu dem tendiere ich langsam auch und zwar die PD-M770. Entweder es klappt oder es klappt nicht.


----------



## Clarus (18. April 2009)

Wenn du keinen gemischten Betrieb hast, dann nimm die 770er.

Stell die Auslösehärte auf sehr weich

Falls du ein unwohles Gefühl hast probiere etwas die Cleats zu verstellen, gleiches gilt auch bei Knieschmerzen. Irgendwann haste die optimale Stellung gefunden.

Tip: Schau dir mal an wie du so "instinktiv" auf dem Pedal stehst. Das muß nicht zwangsläufig zwischen links und rechts gleich sein.
Tip2: Klebe nicht sofort die Wasserabweiserdinger in die Schuhe, das ist kontraproduktiv zu verstellen 

.. Einmal fällst du um


----------



## Spoogel (19. April 2009)

7-8 Jahre Rennschlampe mit Look, 3x gemault
5 Jahre Hardtail ohne Klick, Umstieg auf Klick vor einem Jahr, viel zu oft auf der Fresse gelandet
1 Monat Fully, bislang nur Bärentatze, Bike noch nicht vollends kennengelernt, aber brenzlige Situationen gehabt mit denen ich mit Klickis mit Sicherheit meinen Urlaub vor einer Woche hätte nicht antreten können. 

Also, Fully doch noch mal ausstatten mit Klickies?
Ich weiss ja nicht...
Gebt mal Rat, 

Spoogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (19. April 2009)

Clarus schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen gemischten Betrieb hast, dann nimm die 770er.
> 
> Stell die Auslösehärte auf sehr weich
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tipps, ich hoffe ja nicht das ich mal umfalle und wenn doch, sicher mitten im Wald wo es keiner sieht.


----------



## Spoogel (19. April 2009)

Bin mal letzt Jahr auf den "Bürgersteig" einer Bahnbrücke gefahren. War eine normale schräge Anfahrt auf eine Höhe von ca. zwei-drei normalen Treppenstufen. Zu langsamere Fahrt und dann nach rechts in Richtung Straße, also quasi den erhöhten Bordstein herunter umgekippt. 

Das hat geprägt und geschmerzt.

Spoogel


----------



## haumdaucher (19. April 2009)

Ich sehe die Thematik mittlerweile so:

Clickies? JA!
Von Anfang an? NEIN!

Begründung: Ich hab es bei mir und meiner Freundin gesehen als wir unsere Bikes neu hatten. Am Anfang hat es uns beide (!!!) fast heruntergehauen als wir ne dicke Fliege verschluckt haben und vor Schreck voll in die Eisen gegriffen haben... meine AVID und ihre MAGURA haben derart heftig zugebissen dass man fast vornüber geflogen wäre. Hätten wir da auch noch Clickies angehabt... da rausgekommen wären wir in dem Moment nicht. 

Ich bin der Meinung man sollte sich erstmal eine Saison, oder wenigstens ein-zwei Monate an das Fahrrad + Komponenten gewöhnen (wenn man nicht eh schon Jahrelange Erfahrung hat)... wenn man das Bike in Gefahrensituationen ohne große Probleme beherrscht kann man die Clickies gerne dazu nehmen. Muss man in einer Notsituation Bremsen und kommt nicht aus den Clickies raus weil einem alles zuviel ist, kann das sehr übel ausgehen.

Das ist nur meine Meinung. Möge man mich dafür in der Luft zerreissen.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Clarus (19. April 2009)

Da so rein statistisch gesehen 90% der clicki Fahrer echt nicht ziehen hinten und damit der effektive Vorteil nicht so wirklich enorm ist, stimme ich dir voll zu.

Kauf dir sonst anständige Bärentatzen die Gewichtstechnisch nicht enorm sind (z.B. DMR V12 Magnesium) und guten Grip haben und du wirst genau so glücklich sein. Auf Triallastigen Strecken sowieso


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (19. April 2009)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Thematik mittlerweile so:
> 
> Clickies? JA!
> Von Anfang an? NEIN!
> ...




Da ist schon was dran ! 

Ich fahr zwar selber mit klick ( auch schon recht lange ) allerdings bevorzuge ich mehr die version mit Bärentatzen . Damit kann ich auch mal mit normalen schuhen fahren und an schweren stellen frühzeitig raus und trotzdem weiterfahren . 

Man ist es zu anfang einfach nicht gewohnt sich aus zu klicken , obendrauf geht dieser ablauf alles andere als automatisch . Erfordert also schon etwas eingewöhnungszeit . Kommt da noch die eingewöhnungszeit ans neue bike dazu sollte man das als neuling in sacken klicks lieber erstmal sein lassen .


----------



## ThunderRoad (19. April 2009)

Clarus schrieb:


> Kauf dir sonst anständige Bärentatzen die Gewichtstechnisch nicht enorm sind (z.B. DMR V12 Magnesium) und guten Grip haben und du wirst genau so glücklich sein. Auf Triallastigen Strecken sowieso



Klickpedale mögen zwar leichter sein als Plattformpedale, die Schuhe sind es aber meistens nicht. Auf jeden Fall sind meine Shimano MT-irgendwas bleischwer (und die DX-647 mit Klick und Käfig auch).

Mein Fazit: Entweder oder, aber nicht versuchen beides zu kombinieren. Dabei handelt man sich nur die Nachteile der beiden Systeme ein. Kann auch Leute nicht verstehen, die bei schwierigen Stellen prophylaktisch ausklicken - genau da brauch ich doch den Halt, und in ausgeklicktem Zustand ist der mit Klickschuhen überhaupt nicht mehr da.

Ich hab im Moment die DMR V8 und alte Nike Outdoor-Schuhe, die ich letztes Jahr auf der Straße ausgelatscht habe. Die sind schön leicht und haben super Halt. Würde ich Rennen fahren, hätte ich auch Klickpedale, aber ich fahre Just for Fun - allerdings öfters mal auch knifflige Stellen - und deshalb brauch ich die Dinger nicht.

Einziger Nachteil bei den Plattformpedalen für mich: Die Dinger sind unglaublich schmerzhaft, wenn sie auch nur leichte Berührung mit dem Schienbein bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. April 2009)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> (...)
> Einziger Nachteil bei den Plattformpedalen für mich: Die Dinger sind unglaublich schmerzhaft, wenn sie auch nur leichte Berührung mit dem Schienbein bekommen...



Mit der Zeit rutscht man nicht mehr ab, am Anfang habe ich dann einfach Schoner angehabt.

Aber ich stoße manchmal dran, wenn ich es in Wohnung schiebe, autsch


----------



## Asatru (19. April 2009)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Thematik mittlerweile so:
> 
> Clickies? JA!
> Von Anfang an? NEIN!
> ...



Bei mir ist es gerade andersherum, mich hätte es schon fast auf die Fresse gelegt, da ich nicht den benötigten Halt auf Singletrails hatte und von den Pedalen abgerutscht bin. 

Aus diesem Grund steige ich auf Klickpedale um.


----------



## schwipschwap (20. April 2009)

Am Ende ist es doch Geschmackssache.
Ohne eigene Erfahrungen kommt man doch keinen Schritt weiter


----------



## DaSilva69 (20. April 2009)

Mich beschäftigt die Problematik auch gerade. Ich bin momentan noch mit einem alten Starrrahmen unterwegs und bin vor ca. einem halben Jahr auf Klickies umgestiegen. Zuvor hatte ich jahrelang die Kombi Käfig und Trekkingschuhe mit sehr grober Sohle. Schwierigkeiten mit Abrutschen habe ich nie gehabt. Mir ging es bei den Klickies um einen Performance-Zuwachs und ein sichereres Gefühl beim Fahren. Die bisherigen Erfahrungen sehen nun so aus:

- die Eingewöhnungszeit war gar nicht das Problem ... habe die Auslösehärte sehr gering eingestellt, die Dinger sind neu und so auch immer im Hinterkopf

- jetzt (vor zwei Wochen) hab ich mich daran "gewöhnt" ... das ganze rückt in den Hintergrund und prompt hab ich bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit einen Satz gedreht (das Knie ist gerade wieder i.O.)

- ich nutze das Zugmoment der Klickies im normalen Betrieb viel zu selten ... einzig bei steilen Anstiegen kommt es mir in den Sinn

- in technisch anspruchsvolleren Bereichen gibt es eher Probleme ... Anstiege mit viel Schlamm (der Reifen plus Felge war weg) konnte ich nur noch schieben, weil ich nicht mehr in die Klickies gekommen bin ohne vorher umzukippen (vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner Technik?)

Jetzt ... wo das neue Fully bestellt ist ... überleg ich nun ernsthaft, was ich mache. Die Kombis - beide Seiten Klickies und Käfig - hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Vielleicht kann ja jemand hier noch intensiver darüber berichten?  Ist das das Beste aus beiden Welten? Für den Besuch in der Stadt brauch ich die Möglichkeit mit normalen Schuhen zu fahren jedenfalls nicht ... das Starrrahmen wird zum Stadtrad.


----------



## Marc B (20. April 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es gerade andersherum, mich hätte es schon fast auf die Fresse gelegt, da ich nicht den benötigten Halt auf Singletrails hatte und von den Pedalen abgerutscht bin.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund steige ich auf Klickpedale um.



Wichtig ist, dass man nicht so kleine Bärentatzen nimmt, sondern gute Plattformpedale (zB Shimano DX oder NC17 etc.), wenn man es ohne Klickies probieren möchte. Dann hat man den besten Grip und lernt durch Körperspannung genügend Halt auf den Pedalen zu haben, sodass man praktisch nicht mehr abrutschen kann.

Insgesamt spielen persönliche Vorlieben ebenfalls eine Rolle bei der Entscheidung

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## DeathAngel (20. April 2009)

> Schon eine Tour gefahren? Bin ebenfalls am überlegen auf Klickpedale umzusteigen.
> 
> Allerdings stelle ich es mir nervig vor, immer die richtige Seite am Pedal zu suchen.


So...also Tour am Samstag gefahren (gute 30km mit etwas Höhenmeter und ein paar trailigen Abschnitten) -> Also das Volle Programm für jemanden der noch nie Clickies gefahren ist ^^  

Bergauf fahren ist mit Clickies definitiv angenehmer sofern man das "ziehen" einsetzt. Da man ein ein wenig Spiel mit der Verse hat habe ich mich nie ans Bike gefesselt gefühlt...viel besser als ich dachte. 

Was definitiv ungewohnt ist (immernoch ^^) das man seinen Fuß nicht einfach vom Pedal nehmen kann (klar..) ... daran muss ich mich noch ein Stückweit gewöhnen.

Bei den "Trailigen" Auf & Abfahrten haben gerade bergauf (jede menge Wurzelzeug + Glatt...hat davor gute geschifft) die Pedale genervt... ab und an hab ich mit einem Fuss doch ausgeklickt (zwecks stabilisierung) und natürlich ist das Pedal immer andersrum wenn man wieder einclicken will -.-  

Ich muss dazu sagen das es mich aber wirklich nur "da" gestört hat... beim "normalen" Fahren über Forstwege etc störts mich nicht das man beim eincklicken das Pedal nochmal umdrehen muss -> das macht man so blind... nur bei dem Wurzelwerk war ich leicht überfordert (bin ja noch nen MTB-Noob ^^) zu gucken wo ich da gerade langrolle und gleichzeitig das Pedal zu drehen und einzuklicken. 

Die "normale" Tatzenseite der Pedale gehen übrigens auch gut... nicht mit den Clickschuhen (da ist die Sohle zu hart), aber mit meinen "normalen" Turnschuhen gabs da keinerlei Probleme (Sonntag-morgen-Bäckertour ^^).

Im Endeffekt war / bin ich doch sehr zufrieden... Die Vorteile überwiegen für mich... allein die (scheinbar !?) besserre Kraftübertragung sowie die (gefühlte) bessere Sicherheit bei schneller Abfahrten (man kann nicht vom Pedal rutschen) haben mich nun zum Clickie-Fahrer gemacht. 

Das ein / ausklicken sollte man vor der ersten Tour aber unbedingt ein paar mal üben ^^

edit:
Und nein...ich habe mich nicht einmal hingelegt weil ich aus den Clickies nicht rauskam...immerhin ^^

edit2:
Die Auslösehärte habe ich (nach 2 Runden um den Block) gleich mal ein gutes Stück härter einstellen lassen da man sonst auch mal "versehntlich" ausklickt. 
Ich finde das einklicken (aktuell) viel fummliger als das ausklicken


----------



## Cheapshots (20. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich hab gestern auch mein Rad wiederbekommen und bin gleich mal mit dem Bike und den neuen "Klick" Pedalen in den Wald ein paar Trails, anstiege und auch den nach hause weg testen! Ich muss sagen:

1: Ich hab das ausklicken einfach auf der fahrt dahin ein paar mal ausprobiert und hab mich in den 3h nicht 1x lang gemacht...(Bis auf einmal da war es recht knapp, der Boden war nass, der gang war zu hoch und der linke Fuß war eingeklickt obwohl ichs nicht wollte^^)

2: In den Trails muss ich mich auch erst noch daran gewöhnen, aber eigentlich macht man instinktiv die richtigen bewegungen, sobald man das Gefühl hat gleich könnte es eng werden ist der Fuß auch schon draussen xD

3: Beim Bergauf fahren hat man in meinen Augen einen großen Vorteil, geht fast wie von allein... Also ich war / bin ganz begeistert und hätte das nie gedacht!

Aber ich glaube man kann da wirklich nur sagen das ist Geschmackssache, der eine mag es der andere nicht, am besten ausprobieren! Und nicht vom ersten umkipper gleich entmutigen lassen, meistens denkt man danach erst recht dran, bzw. nach einiger Zeit wird das wohl automatisch passieren!

Was am Anfang böse ist, ist, wenn man sich auf ein Gespräch konzentriert und dabei langsamer wird^^ da wäre ich auch beinahe gefallen...

Soviel von mir dazu!

Schönen gruß


----------



## berkel (20. April 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal aus einem anderen Thread:



berkel schrieb:


> @Roitherkur
> 
> Ich habe vor mehr als 15 Jahren mit MTB und den klassischen Bärentatzen angefangen und somit auch die richtige "Verkeiltechnik" dafür gelernt. Dann bin ich jahrelang Klickies gefahren, bis ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren wegen unerklärlichen Knieproblemen testweise wieder auf Plattformpedale gewechselt bin. Dazu kam dann noch das LV-Finale-Event seit dem ich mehr technische Sachen fahre und bin jetzt bei Plattformpedalen geblieben.
> 
> ...



Von den Kombipedalen (mit Käfig oder eine Seite ganz Plattform) halte ich nichts, entweder Klickies oder Plattform. In technischen Passagen fährt man bei Klickies natürlich eingeklickt, sonst hat man ja keinen Halt wenn man ihn braucht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2009)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen auch mit CLickpedalen und habe alles nach Anleitung (Zehengelenk) eingestellt. Komischerweise musste ich bei meinen Schuhen (Shimano MT-41) die Cleats bis ganz vorne am Anschlag anschrauben.

Der Händler hat sie mir im Laden testweise in die Mitte geschraubt.

Bisher habe ich nur kleine Ausfahrten im Umfang von 10- 15km machen können und danach ganz leichte Schmerzen an den Knieinnenseite.

Also eher vielleicht so ein kleines Stechen. Ich hab beim Fahren schon ausgiebig meine Knie beobachtet und keine Verrenkungen oder ähnliches feststellen können.

Da ich sehr an meinen Knien hänge wollte ich fragen ob das normal ist oder nicht und was eindeutige Warnsignale sind bevor was kaputt geht?


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. April 2009)

generell würde ich leuten die angst vor umfallern (mit klicks oder ohne) haben, empfehlen, einfach mal ein wenig an der eigenen fahrtechnik zu arbeiten. d.h. paar minuten trackstand üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (20. April 2009)

> Da ich sehr an meinen Knien hänge wollte ich fragen ob das normal ist



sicher nicht...

probieren andere Einstellungen der Cleats (eventuell doch ein Stück nach hinten !?)


----------



## Spoogel (20. April 2009)

Wie haltet Ihr´s eigentlich in der Stadt? Ich muss hier erst durch Wohngebiete, Hauptverkehrsstraßen, etc. bis ich über Landwege und so, zum Wald komme, wo ich mein ein wenig rocken kann. 

Habt Ihr nicht auch das Gefühl, dass die Euch permament mit den Dosen vom Rad holen wollen? Wie fahrt Ihr mit Klicks in der Stadt? Ich habe eigentlich jedes Mal immer eine brenzlige Situation pro Ausfahrt. Momentan gewöhne ich mich noch an mein neues Fully, ohne Klicks. 
Aber: Freundin fragt schon, ob ich sie nicht mehr fahren will, die MTB-Schuhe, da sie sie mir mal geschenkt hat... Ich steh unter Zugzwang... 

Spoogel


----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (20. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich fahre jetzt seit 3 Wochen mit Clicks,
2 Umfaller, einen an der Ampel, die Lacher bis zum besorgten Anrennen von Fußgängern waren nicht so dolle.
Wollte mich eigentlich an der Ampel festhalten, komme also an, bremse, stehe, Hand raus, schaue auf die Ampel und sehe das einer rangerotzt hat.
Hand zurück (igitigitt) und bums.........
Der nächste war im Wald, kleiner Sprung übern Baumstamm, dahinter Matsche und der Boden gab nach, Standversuch uuuunnnnd peng........

Naja, schätze it`s live, Gruss Sven

P.S. Fahre einfach weiter mit den Dingern und lerne;-)


----------



## Somnium (20. April 2009)

Immer mit.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> sicher nicht...
> 
> probieren andere Einstellungen der Cleats (eventuell doch ein Stück nach hinten !?)



also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgemessen aber selbst wenn ich ganz hinten anstehe muss ich nach der Empfehlung (Drehpunkt Zehengelenk) die Cleats ganz vorne am Anschlag der Bodenplatte anschrauben?

Ist halt fraglich ob das die Ursache ist. Ist das denn unnormal das man die CLeats tendenziell weiter vorne montiert oder kann man das pauschal bei unterschiedlichen Fußformen und Schuhen gar nicht sagen.

Viel Spielraum hab ich ja nicht. Mehr als ein cm zurück wäre ja völlig entgegen der Empfehlung und zur Seite hat man ja nicht viel Spielraum...


----------



## Blaustich (20. April 2009)

Fahre seit einer Woche Klickies und bin bis jetzt nur ein Mal umgekippt, als ich beim Anfahren mit dem linken Schuh nicht einklicken konnte und letztendlich zu langsam war, um das Gleichgewicht zu halten  Naja, bin nicht ganz umgekippt weil ich mich mit meiner rechten Wange an einem Baum abgestützt habe 

Möchte meine Klickies trotzdem nicht mehr hergeben - ich fühle mich einfach ein Stück weit sicherer. Bei Steigungen kann man schön ziehen und der Bunnyhop klappt nun auch ganz gut 

Wen's interessiert: Fahre die Shimano M540 mit den Lidl-Schuhen, die es vor kurzem gab - bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Clarus (20. April 2009)

Falls bei dir ein Karstadt Sport ist, die haben auch sehr häufig Angebote von guten Schuhen zu guten Preisen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2009)

achja mit dem Beinahe-Umfallen ist echt lustig. Wollte letztens fahren und sag noch zu meiner Schwester "ich muss aufpassen" - fahr zur Gartentür und will aus den Pedalen: fast aufs Maul gelegt


----------



## Pedalphil (20. April 2009)

Hi

Ich hab mal die ersten beiden seiten von dem thread durchgelesen.
Aber bei den ganzen fachwörtern bin ich jetzt doch ein wenig überfordert

Ich hatte auf meinem Rennrad das LOOK system und Scottschuhe.
Die Schuhe passen mir noch ,allerdings fährt man auf nem MTB kein Look system hab ich irgendwo gelesen. 
(wenn man damit geht klingen die dinger wie stöckelschuhe, find ich eh nicht so toll).

Ums mal kurz zu halten.
Ich suche ein Pedal mit klicksystem das ich mit schuhen im wald/cc/radwege fahren kann, aber auch mal mit sportschuhen wenn ich nur bissl rum cruise. Die Pedale sollten eventuell diesen einstellbaren clickdruck haben und auf jedenfall guten grip auf der "sportschuhseite".

Preis bis 50-60euro.

Die M424 PD  hab ich mir mal angeguckt weil die öfter angesprochen waren. Taugen die auch auf der nichtklickseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gary.fischer (20. April 2009)

... ich bin Jahre mit den PD-M324 gefahren. Habe mir letztes Jahr die PD-M540 gegönnt, da ich mir mehrmals die Beinchen an den 324ern zerkratzt habe.

Fazit: Immer schön das ausklicken üben, am besten auch bei normaler Fahrt. Irgendwann klickt der Fuß von alleine aus. Ich merke das daran, daß ich auch von Plattformpedalen mit einem Fußdreher absteige...

Auch im Trail kein Problem, das ausklicken passiert im Unterbewußtsein.


----------



## Pedalphil (20. April 2009)

ja das mit dem klicken passt schon
mich hats ins 2 jahren nur 2 mal gelegt

ich wollte nur bezüglich der qualität fragen


----------



## DeathAngel (21. April 2009)

> Die M424 PD  hab ich mir mal angeguckt weil die öfter angesprochen waren. Taugen die auch auf der nichtklickseite?



mmh... willst dir echt den halben "Plastikbomber" ranschrauben ?! Was spricht gegen die M324 ? (Da taugt auch die "nicht-Cklick-Seite" zumindest mit normalen Turnschuhen)


----------



## Luporinski (21. April 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> mmh... willst dir echt den halben "Plastikbomber" ranschrauben ?! Was spricht gegen die M324 ? (Da taugt auch die "nicht-Cklick-Seite" zumindest mit normalen Turnschuhen)



Hey, was spricht gegen "Plastikbomber"? Hat beim Trabi doch auch funktioniert


----------



## devils_advokate (21. April 2009)

Ich kann in Bezug auf die PD-M324 auch nur gutes berichten, hab die mittlerweile auch drauf und finde, dass die standfestigkeit und der grip auf der "normalen" seite total in ordnung geht und ausreichend ist.
hab die extra gekauft um gerade auf abfälligen wurzel-trails etc. nicht mehr ans rad gebunden zu sein, so kann man wenn man eine brenzlige situation kommen sieht wesendlich besser und kontrollierter das radl unter sich wegwerfen


----------



## schwipschwap (21. April 2009)

Spoogel schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nicht auch das Gefühl, dass die Euch permament mit den Dosen vom Rad holen wollen? Wie fahrt Ihr mit Klicks in der Stadt?



Ich fahre die klicks eigentlich immer und ausnahmslos, und v.A. auch in der Stadt. Eine brenzliche Situation pro Ausfahrt? Natürlich kann ich deinen Fahrstil nicht einschätzen, aber das finde ich persönlich recht hoch, gerade in einem Wohngebiet.

Aber: Klicks geben dir v.A. auch auf technisch sehr leichten Gelände (Asphalt in dem Fall) eine große Sicherheit beim Handling.
Was willst du da mit den Füßen auf dem Boden? Wenn dich ein Auto anfährt, ziehst du so oder so den kürzeren. Und bei einer Notbremse haben die Füße auf dem Boden auch nichts verloren, da geht Wertvoller Bremsweg verloren. 

Und diese berühmt berüchtigte Ampel, an der klickifahrer immer umfallen - Kann passieren, Lacher muss man wegstecken können aber heya, das passiert dir einmal. Wenn man gerade bei Shimano die Bindung auf LEICHT einstellt kommt man gut raus und wenn das persönliche Reflexsystem beim Umfallen die Versendrehbewegung nicht reinkriegen will, dann kauft man sich die SH56 Multi Release Cleats, da kann man die Füße auch nach schräg oben rausreißen.

Raus und Fahren jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2009)

Hatte eben beim Gang vom Chinesen GENAU das Thema - Klicki ja oder nein.
RR natürlich mit.
Hardtail hat keine - wegen der Strecken wofür ich es nutze würde ich es aber nicht ganz ablehnen.
Fully, dass öfters auf verwinkelteren + steileren Strecken genutzt wird - never ever, niemals, auf keinen Fall.

Erst noch bißchen arbeiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - dann raus und fahren


----------



## devils_advokate (21. April 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Fully, dass öfters auf verwinkelteren + steileren Strecken genutzt wird - never ever, niemals, auf keinen Fall.




Goldrichtig!


----------



## Spoogel (21. April 2009)

Letztes Jahr wurde ich mit dem RR übersehen wg. Sonnenblendung und bin gegen ein Wohnmobil beim Abbremsen. Ich kam nicht aus den Dingern und bin umgekippt. Meine, ohne die Dinger auch dagegen geknallt, dennoch nun allseits unsicheres Gefühl. 

Naja, ich bau sie bald wieder dran. Danke Folks.

Spoogel


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Ich fahre seit 7-8 Jahren mit Clickies und bin nur am Anfang 2 mal umgefallen. Ich fahre auch in der Stadt mit Clickies. Auch auf meinem alten Stahlroß mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahre habe ich Clickies drauf. Mit dem Ausclicken klappt irgendwann von alleine. Mit links jedenfalls. Ich versuche seit längerem die gleiche unterbewußte Ausclickbewegung mit rechts hinzubekommen. Will irgendwie nicht so flüssig gehen wie mit links. Was für Neuclickiefahrer wichtig ist: Nicht zu straff einstellen. Lieber von einer etwas losen Einstellung langsam nach "oben" arbeiten. Auch ist bei mir wichtig, daß die Füße parallel zum Rad sind. Die Markierungen auf den Sohlen bringen oft nicht das parallele Ergebnis. Da muß man sich auch rantasten. Inzwischen komme ich mit Bärentatzen gar nicht mehr klar. Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Sicherheit beim fahren.


----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2009)

Bahnschranke habe ich mal vor ein paar Jahren mal gespielt. 
Enge Kurve, Split, Clickies = Scheißkombination


----------



## gary.fischer (23. April 2009)

...hab heute endlich mal weitergelesen.

Ich bin 2 mal umgefallen. Das erste Mal mit billigen Point-Pedalen (von der Form und Funktion her wir die PD-M324), aus denen bin ich nicht rausgekommen.  Das andere Mal mit den Shimano-Pedalen, nach einem Kneipenbesuch... meine Frau drehte sich um und ich war einfach weg...

Das ist ca. 15 Jahre her, seitdem habe ich es immer rechtzeitig aus den Pedalen geschafft. 

MTB fahre ich erst seit 5 Jahren, am Anfang habe ich in kniffligen Trail-Situationen immer ausgeklickt. Aber die Fahrtechnik wird besser, auch wenn man langsam fährt, fällt man noch lange nicht um. Wenn man etwas an seiner Fahrtechnik übt, hat man mit einem Mal sehr viel mehr Zeit zum ausklicken. Da ist dann scheinbar ein Hardtail sogar von Vorteil, da kann man einfach nicht so schnell bergab fahren, wenn es technisch wird.


----------



## DeathAngel (24. April 2009)

> Da ist dann scheinbar ein Hardtail sogar von Vorteil, da kann man einfach nicht so schnell bergab fahren, wenn es technisch wird.



 -  -  -  -


----------



## mischeschale (25. April 2009)

ich fahre ja auch klickies. aber nur amm rr, am mtb find ich plattformpedale besser. ausserdem krieg ich meine plattformpedale nicht mehr aus meiner geilen kurbel raus 
gelatzt hats mich auch erst zwei mal. ein mal als ich rr-schuhe im laden anprobiert hab und einmal beim ersten anhalten. ich fahre übrigens am rr spd-pedale, die mtb schuhe find ich einfach besser, rennen fahr ich eh nicht aber ich fahr gern mit dem rr zu freunden und da muss man noch ordentlich laufen können.
aber ich hab eh eine ungewöhnliche kleidungswahl, ich fahr immer mit engem trikot, helm, ohne handschuhe und mit shorts. auf dem mtb fahr ich mit flip-flops oder mit ausgelatschten chucks (wenns mal ein heftigerer singletrail ist). man wird zwar irgendwie immer schief angeschaut, aber diese ignoranten penner können mich lecken 

clickies am rr, ja - clickies am mtb, nein!


----------



## chrisNOM (25. April 2009)

so heute die PDM540 montiert mit einem Mavic Schuh..... hab eine Stunde versucht die dinger zum einrasten zu bekommen...nix zu machen! Hatte schon die schnauze voll und wollte sie zurück bringen. Dann mal etwas lockerer gedreht und siehe da geht quasi von alleine rein.....und Fuß kurz angedreht "klack" draussen!
Ok ab aufs Bike und in Wald rein.....ersten 10-20km wars ungewohnt und ein komisches Gefühl, nach 20-30km habe ich daran gar nicht mehr gedacht und das halten und anfahren ging von alleine.
Berg hoch im Wald echt der wahnsinn wie man die Berge hoch ziehen kann wo man vorher mit ach und krach hoch gekommen ist. Beim ziehen merkt man erst richtig wie der Hinterbau arbeitet. Also ich möchte nicht mehr ohne fahren!
Einziges manko die Platten haben sich von den Schuhen gelöst, habe ich ebend mit Loctide festgemacht.


----------



## Spoogel (25. April 2009)

Der Verkäufer  meiner Lookpedalen vor sieben Jahren "DAmit fällt man ein bis zwei Mal um, dann lüppts."

Keine Woche später, ein Haltepunkt einer RTF, in einem völlig anderem Gebiet und einer anderen Stadt. Ich komm nicht raus, maul mich und jemand streckt mir eine Hand hin mit den Worten "Hab ich dir doch gesagt, dass Du dich maulst."
Und siehe da, es war der glatzige Verkäufer. Zufälle gibts...

Spoogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (25. April 2009)

Spoogel schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer  meiner Lookpedalen vor sieben Jahren "DAmit fällt man ein bis zwei Mal um, dann lüppts."
> 
> Keine Woche später, ein Haltepunkt einer RTF, in einem völlig anderem Gebiet und einer anderen Stadt. Ich komm nicht raus, maul mich und jemand streckt mir eine Hand hin mit den Worten "Hab ich dir doch gesagt, dass Du dich maulst."
> Und siehe da, es war der glatzige Verkäufer. Zufälle gibts...
> ...



Wie geil is das denn


----------



## Clarus (25. April 2009)

.. ich wette mal er hat gegrinst 

Mich hats gleich in die Dornen zerlegt als mein Vordermann unbedingt spontan meinte eine Vollbremsung zu machen und ich direkt hinter ihm gefahren bin.

Fahre im Moment aber auch eine ultimativ leichte Auslösehärte, da wir gerade auf etwas kniffeligeren Sachen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Spoogel (26. April 2009)

Ich bin ein extrem schissiger Heizer. Überall wittere ich Gefahren und verdamme alle und alles, das mir den Schnitt runterzieht. Beim MTB bin ich mit Klickis deswegen schon öfter auf Asphalt gepurzelt. Ich schiebs mal auf die Pedalen, no name statt Shimano o.ä. Nun habsch Shimanos erebayt und bald kommen se dran, erst das Rad noch etwas mehr kennenlernen.

Spoogel


----------



## Asatru (27. April 2009)

Sodele,

gerade die PD-M770 bestellt, mal schauen wie schnell ich mich damit hinlege. Habe es erst jetzt am Wochenende beim Kumpel gesehen. Kurz nicht aufgepasst und schwups lag er auf der Seite. 

Für den Anfang habe ich die Lidl-Schuhe, sind allerdings recht schwer. Was haltet ihr von denen hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a12619/sh-m086l-mtb-gelaendesportschuh.html


----------



## Clarus (27. April 2009)

Sind wirklich hübsch,

ohne anprobieren isses aber ein Glückstreffer. Die Größen sind da immer etwas relativ.

Schau bei einem lokal Dealer oder Karstadt Sport vorbei, meistens haben die ähnliche Angebote und du kannst sie vorher ausprobieren.

Ein Tipp: Kauf dir nur Race Schuhe mit glatter Sohle, wenn du dir sicher bist das du nie irgendwo rumlaufen möchtest 

Grüße Clarus


----------



## devils_advokate (28. April 2009)

@asatru:
hab mir den schuh angeschaut, weniger profil darfs wirklich nicht sein! ...weiß aus eigener erfahrung wie wenig halt man hat wenns auf schotter etc mal wirklich n steile schiebe-passage gibt


----------



## Calli Potter (28. April 2009)

Also ich habe die Allmountain Schuhe von Scott und fahre bei mir am Bike die XTR Klickis. Eine sehr gute Kombi wie ich finde. Bin vorher die CrankBrothers Smartys gefahren und da war das ausklicken der Pedale echt schwer gewesen als zu den XTR!!


----------



## Asatru (28. April 2009)

Clarus schrieb:


> Sind wirklich hübsch,
> 
> ohne anprobieren isses aber ein Glückstreffer. Die Größen sind da immer etwas relativ.
> 
> ...



Gute Tipp, an Karstadt habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Sollten schon gut passen und ich werde sicher laufen, von daher mit Profil. 



devils_advokate schrieb:


> @asatru:
> hab mir den schuh angeschaut, weniger profil darfs wirklich nicht sein! ...weiß aus eigener erfahrung wie wenig halt man hat wenns auf schotter etc mal wirklich n steile schiebe-passage gibt



Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Hi, hab ne kurze Frage, was eure Erfahrungen angeht: 

Ich fahre seit vielleicht knapp nem halben Jahr MTB, von Anfang an mit Klickies. Bin auch überzeugt davon, ist genial. 

Das Problem, das ich aber dennoch habe, ist, dass ich nicht rauskomme. Also trotz leichtester Einstellung meiner XT-Klickies brauche ich extrem lange, obwohl ich längst intuitiv die Bewegung drauf habe. Aber sie lösen häufig nur nach einem wirklichen "Kampf" und mit einer extremen Drehbewegung aus. 

Ich überlege mir seit ner Weile, ob das nicht an den Schuhen liegt, denn obwohl ich eine Frau bin, bin ich nun wirklich nicht soooo schwach, dass ich das von der Kraft her nicht hinbekommen würde. 

Hab halt so trekkingmäßige Shimano (SH-M037), die ich extrem günstig bekommen habe. 

Ich dachte, dass außer den versenkten Schuhplatten (und somit geringem Platz seitlich der Cleats) auch die mangelnde Steifigkeit der Schuhe und der lockere Sitz an den Füßen eine Rolle spielen, so dass ich sehr weit drehen kann, ohne dass der Schuh sich entsprechend mitdreht.

Was meint ihr, klingt das logisch? Gibt es Unterschiede im Auslöseverhalten zwischen den Schuhen?


PS: Ist mir sehr wichtig, das zu klären, denn ich komme natürlich inzwischen klar, wenn ich in der Stadt bin oder auf weniger anspruchsvollem Terain, aber sobalds kniffelig wird, habe ich erstens Angst, einfach, weil ich nicht spontan raus kann und zweitens bin ich schon mehrfach dumm gestürzt, obwohl ich eigentlich gefühlte endlose Sekunden Zeit hatte, um auszuklicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clarus (29. April 2009)

Wenn die Cleats einigermaßen mittig sind, solltest du keine Probleme mit dem auslösen haben. Die Schuhe spielen da keine große Rolle.

Würde den Fehler mehr in Richtung der Cleats(Abnutzung o.ä.) oder den Pedalen suchen.

Hast du vielleicht einen Freund mit dem gleichen System, das er mal seine Schuhe dort einclickt. Das gleiche mach dann auch mal andersrum(also deine Schuhe bei ihm einclicken).

Wenn nicht geh mal zum Händler um die Ecke und frag ob da dich mal kurz einclicken könntest 

Vielleicht lässt sich der Fehler damit eingrenzen.


----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Es haben sich nur am WE mal zwei Jungs kurz bei mir eingeklickt und meinten, es ginge absolut leicht. Allerdings war ich nicht so schlau, auch mal bei ihnen einzuklicken. 

Die Cleats hab ich neu gehabt, auch sind sie vom Modell her kompatibel, auch das hab ich schon überprüft. Ich komme aber auch beim Spinning kaum von den Pedalen, die anderen dort haben diese Probleme offenbar nicht.


----------



## Luporinski (29. April 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Die Cleats hab ich neu gehabt, auch sind sie vom Modell her kompatibel, auch das hab ich schon überprüft.



Vielleicht sind die doch nicht sooo kompatibel. Originalteile sind und bleiben Originalteile. Muss in deinem Fall nicht sein, aber das wuerde ich als Naechstes testen!


----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Sind original Shimano, ich meine nur kompatibel auch vom Modell her, hab das halt dann doch nochmal überprüft, gibt da ja verschiedene Bauserien.


----------



## *Holdi* (29. April 2009)

Mußte meine Schuhe mit versenkten Clickies seitliche die Sohle mit nem Dremel etwas bearbeiten, damit ich in meiner Position gut und sicher ausklicken konnte. Sind zwar keine Schimano-Schuhe, aber vielleicht ist das bei Dir ähnlich.


----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Guter Tipp, denke ich. Könnte sein. Dazu hat mir auch schon Jemand am Sonntag geraten. 

Ich werds am WE probieren, hab hier nichts mit ner ausreichend scharfen Klinge. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (3. Mai 2009)

BTT:

Nach einigen großen Touren mit allein möglichen Gegebenheiten, sage ich ganz klar "Ja" zu Clickpedal. Ich möchte die Dinger nicht mehr missen.

Sei es beim ziehen am Berg oder Sicherheit bzw. Halt auf Trails usw..


----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte meine auch nicht mehr missen, bin neulich mal mit Plattformpedalen gefahren und kam deutlich schlechter hoch als mit Clickies.


----------



## Warnschild (4. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe meine Klickies und will gewiss auch nicht mehr ohne fahren. 

Aber es behindert einen extrem, wenn man stets im Hinterkopf den Gedanken hat, dass man nur eventuell rauskommt, wenn man raus muss. 

"Ausgesägt" habe ich sie jetzt schon, ohne nenneswerten Erfolg. Ich bin mir inzwischen recht sicher, dass es an den Schuhen liegt: Ich habe relativ normale Füße, die (Trekking-)Schuhe aber sind sehr breit geschnitten, ich habe einfach zu viel Spiel darin, selbst wenn ich dicke Socken trage und sie möglichst eng schnüre. 

Das heißt, ich drehe erst mal sehr lange im Schuh, bis er sich schließlich mitdreht. Und das wiederum dauert halt oft zu lange => *flopp**aua*


----------



## DeathAngel (4. Mai 2009)

kurzes Fazit nach 3 Wochen mit Klickies:

Mittlerweile habe ich mich gut daran gewöhnt und finde es "seltsam" ohne zu fahren. Ein / Aus klicken geht mittlerweile erstaunlich gut und (fast) ohne Probleme. 

Gestern musste ich aber feststellen das in sehr trail-lastigen Gelände (massig Wurzelwerk / sehr rasche Richtungswechsel / Bergab) ich mit den Klickies an wenig "bammel" hatte. Wenns eng wurde kam ich ohne Probs raus -> aber (wie hier mehrfach erwähnt) waren die Shimano 324 Pedale natürlich immer falschrum um wieder reinzukommen -> das war gestern schon zeitweise ein ganz schönes Gefrickel während es weiter bergab über Wurzeln / Steine ging.

Was echt Spass macht ist auf irgendwelchen Wabs mit "HighSpeed" (60km/h+) runter zu rasen - ohne Klickies hatte ich immer Schiss vom Pedal zu rutschen -> nun machts doppelt soviel laune.

Eine Frage zum Schluss:
Gibt es Pedale die beidseitig mit Klikies zu fahren sind, aber dennoch tauglich sind auch mal mit "normalen" Turnschuhen zu fahren ?


----------



## Spoogel (4. Mai 2009)

da gibbet doch diese pads, die du einklinken kannst wie einen schuh. für den weg zum bäcker solls reichen.

spoogel


----------



## dwe60 (4. Mai 2009)

Von diesen "Pads" halte ich nicht viel - sind einfachstes Plastik und bei Feuchtigkeit sehr rutschig - ich habe die hier:

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/big/309.jpg

und bin ganz zufrieden - für ne 1/2 Stunde mit Turnschuhen reichts


----------



## Vash (4. Mai 2009)

Ein wesentlicher Vorteil von Klicker is doch das man auf Zug fahren kann um Muskelgruppen zu entlasten. Wer viel Berg fährt und nicht gerade downhillartige Zustände beim abwärts radeln erlebt für den sollten Klickis eigendlich ein Traum sein. 

Das mit dem Einhaken is auch im Gelände nur Übungssache DeathAngel..so ne Turnschuhradtour is dann mit den Pads die Spoogel erwähnt hat kein Problem.

Und ein Rad wo man Klicker dran macht, dass nimmt man ja auch in der Regel nicht für ne Einkaufstour oder zum Bäcker. Das sind dann die 30 Euro Räder von der Radbörse


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Kombo alte Traillaufschuhe + Plattformpedale, die Sicherheit eines unbehinderten Ausstiegs ist mir zuviel wert und die weiche Sohle klebt an den Pins die an Kunstharz.

Auf das Ziehen kann ich verzichten, betreibe keine Wettkämpfe und bin auch so schnell genug.


----------



## DOLLAR (11. Mai 2009)

ich hab vor knapp 2 jahren wieder mit radfahren angefangen (früher RR, dann 20 jahre pause). ich hatte etwas angst vor clickies, hab dann in einem laden magnetpedale entdeckt und spontan gekauft. will jetzt gar nicht das für und wieder dieses systems diskutieren, fakt ist, hat man es geschafft, mit den dingern einzuklicken ist man bombenfest am pedal. was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie man je vergessen könnte, an der ampel auszuklicken. das ist mir nie passiert, war auch nie nah dran. ich seh das nicht als problem. 

ich werde mir jetzt auch "echte" pedale kaufen (magnetsystem hat 2 riesennachteile), vermutlich XT oder XTR, denn genau was oben gesagt wurde, wenn du ein kombisystem hast, ist IMMER wenn du die klickseite brauchst, genau diese nicht oben. am steilsten berg, wo man irgendwann doch mal vom rad muss, dann wieder anzufahren - katastrophe. auch glaube ich dieser studie nicht, dass 90% das ziehen nicht nutzen. mag sein, dass es wenige perfekt nutzen, aber man zieht doch ganz automatisch, geht mir jedenfalls so. 
und wie man mit "normalen" schuhen MTB fahren kann, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, zieht einem doch sofort die schnürsenkel ins kettenblatt. das einzige paar schuhe, dass ich besitze, dass abdeckbare schnürsenkel hat, sind meine shimano MTB-schuhe, daher MUSS ich die immer anziehen, wenn ich auch nur einen meter rad fahren möchte. zudem würde ich mit einem "normalen" turnschuh bei meinen riesenlatschen eh an die kettenstrebe stossen, schon deswegen kann ich nur einen echten radschuh fahren.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Mai 2009)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> ich hab vor knapp 2 jahren wieder mit radfahren angefangen (früher RR, dann 20 jahre pause). ich hatte etwas angst vor clickies, hab dann in einem laden magnetpedale entdeckt und spontan gekauft.



Welche Erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht?



> will jetzt gar nicht das für und wieder dieses systems diskutieren, fakt ist, hat man es geschafft, mit den dingern einzuklicken ist man bombenfest am pedal. was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie man je vergessen könnte, an der ampel auszuklicken. das ist mir nie passiert, war auch nie nah dran. ich seh das nicht als problem


Glückwunsch. 
Wie man aber so lesen kann, hat es selbst Cracks an Ampeln u. dgl. schon auf die Fre... gemangelt.



> auch glaube ich dieser studie nicht, dass 90% das ziehen nicht nutzen


Das glaube ich schon. 
Meine Erfahrung war, dass ich mich schon stark konzentrieren mußte, um auch zu *Ziehen*. 

Seit ich wieder auf Plattformpedalen umgestiegen bin, macht mir das Biken wieder so richtig Spass. 
Ich vermisse die Clickpedalen nicht, suche aber immer noch wegen der vorhandenen  Click-Radschuhe eine "sichere" Kombination, die jeder Zeit ein relativ ungehindertes Aussteigen gewährleistet.
Da wären die Magnetpedalen schon eine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Mai 2009)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> und wie man mit "normalen" schuhen MTB fahren kann, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, zieht einem doch sofort die schnürsenkel ins kettenblatt. das einzige paar schuhe, dass ich besitze, dass abdeckbare schnürsenkel hat, sind meine shimano MTB-schuhe, daher MUSS ich die immer anziehen, wenn ich auch nur einen meter rad fahren möchte. zudem würde ich mit einem "normalen" turnschuh bei meinen riesenlatschen eh an die kettenstrebe stossen, schon deswegen kann ich nur einen echten radschuh fahren.



Ich stopfe die einfach seitlich in die Schuhe, störte mich noch nie


----------



## DOLLAR (11. Mai 2009)

die magnetpedale haben für mich zwei entscheidende nachteile gebracht, nach einem jahr ausführlichem test:

1. ein magnet ist "dumm", das heisst, es gibt zwar eine definierte "richtige" position, in der man die beiden magneten genau trifft, dann ist ein auslösen nach oben, also mit senkrechtem zug, unmöglich, aber meist trifft man gerade in kritischen situationen den magneten nicht optimal. man hat dann zwar halt, aber nur solange, bis man kräftig zieht und dann hälts eben nicht. trifft man nicht genau, ist ein korregieren aber dennoch nicht möglich, der magnet hält dann schon so stark, dass man "richtig" ausklicken muss (durch seitliches wegdrehen). selbst nach einem jahr passiert mir das immer noch, dass ich 3 bis 4 mal neu ansetzen muss. beim berganfahren, oder auch steil bergab ist das aber eigentlich nicht drin.

2. das ist jetzt nicht magnet spezifisch: im stand in der ebene ist die richtige seite des pedals oben. sobald man aber am hang steht, nicht mehr. kippt man das pedal mit dem fuss hoch, geht das zwar, der magnet "fängt" aber dann die gegenplatte am schuh meist falsch ein, siehe wieder punkt 1.

ich bin zwar echt erstaunt, dass die teile so robust sind, eigentlich dachte ich, ok, wenn die hin sind, steige ich um, sie sind aber nicht kaputt zu bekommen. aber für den hohen preis (ca. 80,-- euro) bekommt man fast schon schöne xtr. zudem gefällt mir auch die optik nicht. nachdem ich aber von anfang an mit der festen fixierung am pedal wunderbar zurechtkam, denke ist es jetzt zeit für "echte" clickies. 

ich bin genau einmal auf der plattformseite gefahren, als mir im wald auf einem wurzelpfad der sonderklasse der hinterreifen weggerutscht ist und ich wie auf glatteis unterwegs war, ha hab ich nicht mehr eingeklickt.
ich bin aber pausenlos an heftigen steigungen auf der falschen seite des pedals gefahren, einfach weil ich nicht auf die schnelle das ding gedreht bekommen habe.

Falls jemand das thema näher interessiert, hier hatte ich damals nen bericht dazu geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345178


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2009)

Also bisher bin ich recht zufrieden mit Clickpedalen. 
Fahre die Pedalen die an meinem stereo dran sind (irgendwelche shimano teile) mit Spezialized schuhen. 

Hatte anfangs angst nicht rein zukommen... doch die Pedale auf leicht gestellt so das sich auch das aussteigen besser gestaltet. Bisher noch nicht hingefallen und das trotz viel Straßen und ampeln. Toi Toi Toi

Jedoch muss ich mich noch an das fahren mit click gewöhnen ist etwas ganz neues die pedale auch zu ziehen und zu schieben statt nur zu drücken. Das fahren kommt mir aber leichter vor (mag aber auch an dem neuen rad liegen)

Also bisher absolutes PRO clickpedale. Werde wohl die pedale etwas stärker einstellen das man nichtmehr ganz so leicht rauskommt.


----------



## Pedalphil (14. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Ich hab mir jetzt auf eure Empfehlung hin mal die PD-M324 bestellt.
Die kamen gestern.
In der Anleitung steht

Mehrfacher Lösemechanismus
SM-SH55 (silber)/ SM-SH66 (silber/gold) 
Einfacher Lösemechanismus
SM-SH51 / SM-SH51 (schwarz/sonderzubehör)

Da steht in der Anleitung das die Schuhe sich beim "mehrfachen" Lösemechanismus auch lösen wenn man die Ferse hebt.
Darauf hab ich aber mal garkein bock.

Ich hab meine Platten mal angeschaut und da steht drauf "SM-SH56". 
Die Platten sind außerdem silber. Also scheinen das mehrfach-dinger zu sein.

Jetzt meine Frage, sind die mehrfachen und die einfachen auf dem System zu fahren ?
Ich geh ja mal davon aus,weil beide in der Anleitung stehen.
Falls nur die Mehrfachversion fahrbar wäre (Oders ich die "einfachen" Platten auch beim Fersenheben lösen würden), würd ich die Pedale wieder zurückschicken.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Luporinski (14. Mai 2009)

Du kannst beide Shimano SPD-Cleats benutzen. Ist halt Geschmackssache...


----------



## Asatru (14. Mai 2009)

Pedalphil schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt auf eure Empfehlung hin mal die PD-M324 bestellt.
> Die kamen gestern.
> ...



Sind beide zu fahren. Die Cleats bestimmen wie Du ausklickst.

Kauf Dir die SM-SH51(black) und schraube diese an deine Schuhe und gut ist.

Ich würde die Pedale ab trotzdem zurückschicken, da nur "eine" Seite mit Klicks zu fahren ist. Das ewige Pedaldrehen um "einzuklicken" wäre mir zu blöd.


----------



## Pedalphil (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab sie mir ja wegen der Möglichkeit auf mit normalen Schuhen zu fahren gekauft.

Find die allerdings bissl schwer.
Naja dann versuch ich die Cleats beim Händler zu tauschen und dann erstma wieder fahren statt basteln *g*.


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du mit normalen Schuhen fahren willst, gibt es von Shimano solche Platten:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18181_Pedalplatte-SM-PD22-mit-Reflektor.html


----------



## pippinderhobbit (21. August 2009)

hi

ich fahre seit einem monat cc und wollte mich von anfang an an click-pedale gewöhnen.

ich habe mir die PD M 540 geholt und passende Spezialized Schuhe dazu.

es ist zugegeben ein ganz anderes fahrgefühl, an steilere trails, die ich ohne clicks bereits gefahren bin traue ich mich allerdings noch nicht, da ich angst habe nicht schnell genug draußen zu sein.

kann mir jemand aus erfahrung etwas über die M 540 sagen? und wie weit die auch gelände tauglich sind?

freue mich über jede antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (21. August 2009)

> kann mir jemand aus erfahrung etwas über die M 540 sagen? und wie weit die auch gelände tauglich sind?


Preis-Leistungshammer, voll geländetauglich.


----------



## Baxx (22. August 2009)

Am MTB hab ich auch die 540er und bin zufrieden damit. Der Nachteil des Shimano-Systems ist die eher geringe Selbstreinigung, d.h. bei Schlamm und/oder Schnee kann es knifflig werden. Im Winter wechsle ich daher auf Bärentatzen (auch wegen der Kältebrücke). Ansonsten ist das SPD-System super! Umgefallen bin ich einmal nach ca. einem Jahr beim normalen Anhalten  . Mit Clickies im Gelände fühle ich mich persönlich deutlich sicherer als mit Bärentatzen. V.a. hat man immer die optimale Position auf dem Pedal.


----------



## Kevin N (22. August 2009)

Ich komme ohne Klickies nichtmehr klar.
Da sind bei mir Knieschmerzen vorprogrammiert.
Umgefallen auch noch nicht, obwohls mal an nem recht steilen Berg + Gegenverkehr knapp wurde^^


----------



## Hai Leute (22. August 2009)

Ich habe am Anfang mit den PD-M324 Pedal, das hat mir einfach mehr Sicherheit gegeben und ich steilen Anstiegen bin ich dann auf der anderen Seite gefahren. Mit der Zeit hat das auch im eingeclickten Modus funktioniert und das ständige Pedalumdrehen wenn ich mir wieder einclicken wollte war mir zu doof. Nun habe ich mir die Ritchey Pro C4 gekauft und bin total zufrieden.
Wollte die Clickpedale nicht missen!


----------



## mkernbach (22. August 2009)

Kommt immer drauf an, wann ich Plattform oder Clickie fahre. Eine passende Kombilösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Bei längeren Touren mache ich mir beidseitige Shimpanso Clickie Dinger dran und bei ruppigeren Sache Plattform.


----------



## gerrilke (22. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen ! Fahre seit einigen Jahren Rennrad mit Look-Pedalsystem. Habe mir nun ein Hardtail bestellt und stelle mir auch die Frage nach dem richtigen Pedalsystem. Da meine Knie nicht mehr die besten sind ( Fußball / Squash), schätze ich bei Look die seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit ungemein ( Der Fuß ist nicht starr fixiert, sondern man kann die Ferse/ Hacke seitlich bewegen.)
Daher würde ich gerne das Look-System auch für das Hardtail nutzen.
Aber das soll beim MTB ja Nachteile haben. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche ? 
Gibt es ansonsten andere MTB-Clickies, die die seitliche Bwegungsfreiheit bieten ?
Vielen Dank schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (22. August 2009)

Die Crankbrothers Eggbeater haben seitliche Bewegunsfreiheit


----------



## Rn.Uhu (22. August 2009)

Haben nicht alle Klickies etwas Drehfreiheit?
Laut der Anleitung: http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/pedal-cleats_montieren.pdf wird allgemein empfohlen: 





> Optimal ist, wenn Sie in Ihrer
> Wohlfühlposition noch ein wenig Bewegungsfreiheit
> in beide Richtungen haben


----------



## Yeast (23. August 2009)

Mein Tip:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=3&detail2=573

Rose-Versand hat viele Schuh-Pedal-Kombinationen und ich hab da meine Kombi auch gefunden und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Einstellung haben hier schon viele beschrieben: So locker wie möglich und dann nach und nach härter stellen. Ich bin noch nie umgefallen weil ich nicht ausklicken konnte.


----------

